# why are bike shorts becoming so expensive?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

why are bike shorts becoming so expensive?

sugoi short sell over 100 bucks


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Sugoi is one of the pricier brands ,you can find good shorts in 50 to 70$ range.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, one reason mountain bike shorts are fairly expensive is that you are essentially buying two garments: a liner and a short.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Niche market.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I buy the ones at Target. Cost $10- sometimes $5.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

They've always been expensive. I think I paid about $100 for a pair of Castelli bibs 30 years ago,


----------



## Hogdog (Aug 12, 2012)

I paid £35 for a pair of £80 Sombrio shorts, they're great quality and they have a liner but when you compare them to some of the top quality hiking shorts from Karrimor etc it's hard to see where the extra cost is. Beware of prestige pricing...

Prestige Pricing: Definition from Answers.com


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Everything is more expensive.... The hitch rack I paid $395 for a couple of years ago is now over $500. On the high end shorts front- I really like Endura's for technical/rocky riding. I bought one pair with a $50 off certificate I won in a bike race... can't bring myself to pay full price for them.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

There are many roadies in my town. They tend to clump together in their housing decisions, so I find a house full or roadies and do a bib collection, getting 7 or so pairs. While the colors are crazy, I ride in fancy shorts I would never want to pay full price for. Many of the shorts are close to new. I'm due for another collection in the next year or so, will be the third time in about 7 years. Fortunately the market for used shorts is thin, so they'll usually give me the shorts for free, and I'll just tip whoever brings them by my house. I guess it's not for everyone though...fortunately, or it wouldn't be free.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Try Voler.*

I find their shorts are reasonable and you can get a very good pair for around $60. However, these are not baggies so if you are afraid of lycra, look elsewhere. Another plus in my book is that the product is made in California in case a USA made product is something that might interest you. I still have not worn out the two pair of Voler shorts I used regularly.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

I ride Lycra on the road and have a collection of old, fading and worn out ones. I ride baggies off road: For me personally they don't get hung up on my saddle like Lycra does; not to mention I'm a slave to fashion. 

Totally agree that new baggies with padded chamois liners are over the top expensive. My solution is to wear the worn out Lycra shorts for the chamois underneath $15 OP board shorts from Wally World.

As far as road, you need really good pads for long rides. I have scored 3 pairs of new Hincapie bibs on eBay for $65/ea this spring. Should last me a good 3-4 years. They fit and feel great.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Chainlove has shorts on sale all the time. At 50%-75% off the price goes from ridiculous to reasonable.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Rev Bubba said:


> I find their shorts are reasonable and you can get a very good pair for around $60. However, these are not baggies so if you are afraid of lycra, look elsewhere. Another plus in my book is that the product is made in California in case a USA made product is something that might interest you. I still have not worn out the two pair of Voler shorts I used regularly.


Second that on Voler, great company to deal with and a nice price range of lyrca to choose from.


----------



## Hang 21 (Dec 23, 2007)

Competitive Cyclist has 21% off apparel & accessories through tomorrow 5/26 with promo code GIRO21.

(I'm not affiliated with them.)


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Adjusted for inflation I don't think they are any more expensive now than what they were when I bought my first pair 13 years ago. There might be more expensive _options_, but comparing apples to apples, I don't think much has changed.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Picard said:


> sugoi short sell over 100 bucks


Not all of them, I have two pairs (lycra and baggies, and there were both close to $100 but not over.

Totally worth it, IMO. It's mostly due to the chamois, but the general construction is really good as well. I have yet to buy a pair of shorts for under $50 that I was really satisfied with on a long ride.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Its because of the world chamois shortage, didn't you hear? Surveyors declared 'peak chamois production' in 2008, and since then, Chinese chamois mines have been drying up. 

If geologists can't find new reserves or invent new exploration techniques, the world will be out of chamois in 2025, while demand from cyclists continues to increase. PM me to invest in my chamois hedge fund, its a sure thing!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I managed to pay for a nice short from MEC for $70 bucks. woohoo.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

ddprocter said:


> Its because of the world chamois shortage, didn't you hear? Surveyors declared 'peak chamois production' in 2008, and since then, Chinese chamois mines have been drying up.
> 
> If geologists can't find new reserves or invent new exploration techniques, the world will be out of chamois in 2025, while demand from cyclists continues to increase. PM me to invest in my chamois hedge fund, its a sure thing!


You obviously haven't heard of the chamois recycling programs being implemented as we speak by the big bike short factories. They send employees disguised as homeless cyclists into thrift stores and buy all the shorts they can, rip out the old chamois'es and send them to the factories for re-use. Word on the street is they plan to charge more for the recycled ones.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Shorts and preferably bibs are one place to not be a tight ass.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

I just ride with compression shorts under board shorts. Seems to work fine for me. Wont pay $70+ for a pair of shorts.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

GelatiCruiser said:


> I just ride with compression shorts under board shorts. Seems to work fine for me. Wont pay $70+ for a pair of shorts.


You very well may change your mind if you ever use a quality pair of shorts or bibs.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Dirty $anchez said:


> You very well may change your mind if you ever use a quality pair of shorts or bibs.


Yep. It took me two years of regular riding before I tried a pair of real biking shorts, and I could have slapped myself for not doing it sooner.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

customfab said:


> Shorts and preferably bibs are one place to not be a tight ass.


But you look better if your ass is tight.

Seriously though, I couldn't agree more. I learned a long time ago that when you buy quality stuff, you never miss the money after the purchase. If you buy cheap stuff, every time you use it you wish you had something better, you usually end up buying something better, and in the end usually end up spending more than if you had just bought something good to start with.


----------



## Bethany1 (Jan 18, 2012)

There's a difference between a 30 dollar shorts and a hundred dollar ones. If you don't mind showing off your butt crack, go for the cheaper ones as they are really thin. Only thing that pisses me off about the expensive ones is lycra is still lycra..one small snag and you might as well toss them out. They were my favorite pair too. 

I just have a couple of chamois liners and wear them under my regular shorts now. They shouldn't cost so much but it's supply and demand.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

Bike shorts (and clothing in general) are expensive because people get their collective panties in a bunch when textile factories in Bangladesh collapse. When the hand wringers among us demand higher wages and better working conditions for third world countries, it's going to make consumer goods, like clothing, cost a whole lot more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Brewtality said:


> Bike shorts (and clothing in general) are expensive because people get their collective panties in a bunch when textile factories in Bangladesh collapse. When the hand wringers among us demand higher wages and better working conditions for third world countries, it's going to make consumer goods, like clothing, cost a whole lot more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe there is a forum appropriate for political rants, but it isn't this one. Nice try, though, making your righty tighty politics sound on topic.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

kapusta said:


> Adjusted for inflation I don't think they are any more expensive now than what they were when I bought my first pair 13 years ago. There might be more expensive _options_, but comparing apples to apples, I don't think much has changed.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jamface54 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just wrap a binbag around my groin.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

It is inflation. Real inflation is supposed to be something like 9% a year now. Peoples wages just aren't going up with prices. I don't know why, but that's the way it is.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, and Kucharik's has 6 panel bibs for like $45.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Good chamois is good chamois.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

kapusta said:


> Yep. It took me two years of regular riding before I tried a pair of real biking shorts, and I could have slapped myself for not doing it sooner.


Look, ....probably 80% of the cyclists in the entire world ride a bike to get from point A to point B, in regular clothing and on flat pedals.

Unless you're actually "racing", where even minute differences can make or break you in a race, i think it's nuts to spring for such things. The advertizer's sure can drain the dough from some folks. 

The plain cotten Levi shorts i've chosen to wear (bought at the thrift stores usually),for years have worked fine for commutes up to between 25 to 50 miles.

I haven't done much over that, don't have a need or desire to at this point. Most of my commutes are between 8 to 10 miles a day,....even in the winter where i switch to Levi style pants, or the LL Bean lined with fleece jeans. (super for cold weather!)

With a pair of cotten briefs on under, and riding a well broken in Brooks B17 saddles,......i'm comfy and don't look like a cycling nerd walking into a Mall or food joint. (or hobbling in on clip on shoes)

I doubt i'll ever clip in either,....i'm 57 now and run just a 1987 era Shimano PD-M730 mountain bike wide flat pedal on 5 of my main bikes. In all that time, even running fixed gear at times, i've NEVER slipped and injured myself!

Simply put, i don't need or want all that cycling specific cr*p! :nono:

.......and can spend my dough on what i DO want and "need". (older US made titanium frames, and nicer but older componants at reasonable prices)


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Well. It's for more than just racers. Most of us ride bikes for longer distances and get sweatier than just our commute to work or to pick up a loaf of bread. A good pair of shorts is the only way to go unless you want to sit on a steak.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ and how do you like your steak, rare?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, of course.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Well. It's for more than just racers. Most of us ride bikes for longer distances and get sweatier than just our commute to work or to pick up a loaf of bread. A good pair of shorts is the only way to go unless you want to sit on a steak.


"Sit on a steak" LMAO!

Seriously,....around here where i live i regularly see clipped in and full kitted riders who i KNOW are just riding 10-20 miles a day to and from work. One guy works at a Burger King, and has to change both ways on arriving and again when leaving.

So unnecessary for that milage, but OK,....to avoid the steak in the shorts syndrome with LONG mileage involved, get all dandied up.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So what? Good for the kid for riding to his job at Burger King.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> So what? Good for the kid for riding to his job at Burger King.


LOL,...the "kid" is like 45 years old and lived within 6 miles of work. But he does go out early for a 20 miler or so to get in shape.

In my mind still not enough to go through all the hassle.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> LOL,...the "kid" is like 45 years old.


And....


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> And....


I already gave you my "and" ...........


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Look, ....probably 80% of the cyclists in the entire world ride a bike to get from point A to point B, in regular clothing and on flat pedals.
> 
> Unless you're actually "racing", where even minute differences can make or break you in a race, i think it's nuts to spring for such things. The advertizer's sure can drain the dough from some folks.
> 
> ...


Suite yourself. You won't miss what you don't know.

FWIW, I don't bother with cycling shorts for a 10 mile errand-ride either.


----------



## bulerias (Oct 16, 2012)

rangeriderdave said:


> Sugoi is one of the pricier brands ,you can find good shorts in 50 to 70$ range.


Sugoi makes the Neo Pro $50 and the RPM for $75. The Evolutions at $90 are probably the best bang/buck tho. I'm partial to the RS at $130 for long, hot road rides but in the dirt I'll run pretty much whatever as long as the holes aren't in the wrong places.

I've tried other brands but end up back at Sugoi. No brand loyalty, just how it is for me; YButtMV ...


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

kapusta said:


> Suite yourself. You won't miss what you don't know.
> 
> FWIW, I don't bother with cycling shorts for a 10 mile errand-ride either.


You sound a little more balanced at least. Bet you still clip in though??? 

Seriously, i don't miss want i don't want either. For sure i have better things to spend money on than cycling specific clothing, which is overpriced considering most i've seen are made overseas.

And i don't miss not being clipped in either. The longtime owner of one of the local bikeshops had just recently begun to clip in himself, and was sort of pushing the idea on me. But he got along fine too for all of his almost 60 years without it! He'd probably still be using platforms, but how do you "sell" the public on such things when you don't use it yourself?

With how i ride and the distances involved, don't fix it if it ain't broke. More money going down into the cycling abiss pushed by the advertizers.

While pros might benefit/need these things considering the distances involved, i prefer to ride on a whim when i want to in what i'm wearing at the time and not have to dress up for the prom. 

Like i said,....probably 80% of the world's riders who aren't racing ride in regular cloths and platform pedals. Been that way over 100 years.

By the way,.....here's a funny one for all you "clip joint" supporters., off the link below. Ben had a coming out, of sorts. (or shorts)

Can't happen with my securely belted on jeans or shorts. I carry my wallet ON my belt (custom made leather that snaps shut and holds credit cards and cash), as well as my cell phone on other side. Cycling shorts don't have belt loops as i recall.

Lovely Bicycle!: We All Fall Down?

BenJune 25, 2011 at 4:39 AM
_When I got my first clipless pedals, I was told that everyone falls once. Once is enough, evidently, but everyone has to fall once in order to learn.

I rode for a couple of weeks and racked up a couple of hundred kilometers and I thought I had the hang of it and that I'd gotten away with not falling. Then I slowed down at a stop sign without unclipping and thought I saw it was clear and was about to proceed when a car came into view. I hit the brakes and started teetering and went into a dramatic slow-motion struggle with my bike as I panicked and forgot how to unclip. In this struggle, I stood on my pedals and managed to hook the horn of my saddle on my cycling tights, which pulled my tights down, exposing my bare ass to the world.

Then I fell. I fell properly, apparently. I didn't stick my hand out to break my fall, which could have ended in a broken hand or arm or separated shoulder. I contacted the street with my meaty parts -- my thigh and my shoulder.

As I lay there with my shoes still clipped into my pedals and my bare left buttock in contact with the road, a helpful couple across the street shouted out, "are you okay?" I fell over myself assuring them that I was fine, and that they shouldn't come over to check on me.

Sure, it's humiliating, but it hurts less than you think. And your fall will probably be a lot less humiliating than mine was.

I've put well over 10,000 km on my bike and I've never fallen a second time. That lesson is learned._


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

joejeweler said:


> You sound a little more balanced at least. Blah blah blah blah blah....


Who cares? Sometimes I ride with chamois, sometimes not. I'm almost always more comfortable when I wear chamois. Especially when my rides go over 2 hours. Guess what, I've done a couple rides in excess of 6 hours this year. And it's even more comfortable for short rides, though my "don't bother" cutoff tends to be about 5 miles. The costs of changing shorts outweigh the benefits of the increased comfort below 5mi or so.

And guess what? I have some cheap chamois and some expensive chamois. The expensive chamois is more comfortable than the cheap chamois. Wow. Mind. Blown. Your retro grouch rants aren't going to change that, and neither will the marketing departments of any companies that make the shorts.

What irks me is that it's so hard to find a pair of baggies that fit well and are durable. Part of the problem is that so few bike shops around here carry a selection of baggies worth trying on. I might get ONE option at each shop, but frequently those options overlap between shops. And the apparel buyers seem to be clueless. I will pay for good clothes, but all too often baggies are either too loose and snag on stuff or they have a bad cut and are too tight in critical locations and restrict movement. I've been wearing the same pair of baggies for 8 years for this reason. Finding chamois that fits is easy and I have several pairs.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't clip in riding around town, that's for sure. I do clip in for longer road rides and mtb, though. 

You make a good point about most people not riding in "cycling" clothing. However, I think that has more to do with the fact that worldwide, most people cycle simply as a way to get around (something I wish more folks did here in the US). Go to Copenhagen and you see the streets clogged with riders, all in street clothes. But then look at the folks who get more seriously into mtb or long road riding, and you will see more cycling specific stuff.

I think this goes to something I see as a little unfortunate with our biking culture here in the us, whether it be on pavement or dirt: people take it all a little too seriously. Being passionate about pushing limits and getting in shape is fine, except that it means that we tend not to just get on a bike in flip-flops, jeans and t-shirt and ride across town to do our business. Everything always needs to be "extreme", or "training", or a competition. All those things are fine, but I feel like a lot of joy gets lost thinking that you need to be really serious about the "sport" to be a "cyclist". It's like, if there is no adrenaline involved, what's the point?

One of my greatest joys on a bike is just tooling around a city (usually New York) on a comfortable bike in street clothes. 

However, keep in mind this is an MTB site. And for most of us, intense riding (whether it be up, down, or both) is at least part of the passion. And when you look at a road biking site, it's the same thing. And when that is what you are doing, things like a chamois make a difference in my experience.

I've tried a Brooks saddle. My issue was more to do with it just being too big for technical riding. I can see it being great for my commuter for around-town tolling when I don't bother with a chamois. Some might be true of my longer road rides (I see loads of guys spend long days on those with no chamois), but I already have the chamois, so I don't really see the point.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

@ NateHawk

If you're going to quote someone on a forum, it's really lame to add into said quote something that was NOT said by the person being quoted.

Add your "....Bla bla bla bla bla...." if you will, but for sure don't attribute such moronic sentiments to me.

Thank you. 



kapusta said:


> I don't clip in riding around town, that's for sure. I do clip in for longer road rides and mtb, though.
> 
> You make a good point about most people not riding in "cycling" clothing. However, I think that has more to do with the fact that worldwide, most people cycle simply as a way to get around (something I wish more folks did here in the US). Go to Copenhagen and you see the streets clogged with riders, all in street clothes. But then look at the folks who get more seriously into mtb or long road riding, and you will see more cycling specific stuff.
> 
> ...


Some good points also, and i suppose as most of my riding involves mostly shooting around town, i will admit i have a more limited need than some of the other riders.

BTW,....Brooks does make much thinner/smaller saddles than the B17 i prefer. The Brooks "Swallow" and a few others are much thinner and more suitable for racing. Once you get up around 175 lbs,.....they just don't work as well for some of us. The last thing i want, though, is "fanny-floss"! 

The link below shows some of that line:

BROOKS ENGLAND LTD. | SADDLES | ROAD+&+MTB


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

joejeweler said:


> @ NateHawk
> 
> If you're going to quote someone on a forum, it's really lame to add into said quote something that was NOT said by the person being quoted.
> 
> ...


I was summarizing, because that's what it sounded like to me.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I've looked at the narrower Brooks. Still too wide for my MTB needs. I like to run a pretty narrow saddle. Easier to move around. 

Plus, I don't want to have to worry about a Brooks on my MTB. Real leather has not held up long term on my mtb saddles.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

You think shorts are expensive try buying them for a Clyde


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> @ NateHawk
> 
> If you're going to quote someone on a forum, it's really lame to add into said quote something that was NOT said by the person being quoted.
> 
> ...


It's so nice that you are taking the time to answer everybody. You could always just bike naked. That way you can lord it over all of us for eternity.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> It's so nice that you are taking the time to answer everybody. You could always just bike naked. That way you can lord it over all of us for eternity.


Ummm,.....i will if you will. 

.....and dig me all you want,...i have broad shoulders.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

kapusta said:


> I've looked at the narrower Brooks. Still too wide for my MTB needs. I like to run a pretty narrow saddle. Easier to move around.
> 
> Plus, I don't want to have to worry about a Brooks on my MTB. Real leather has not held up long term on my mtb saddles.


Just curious why leather has not held up for you on a MTB? You must be a small framed lighter rider also.

Leather (the solid version, not thin leather over padding) is usually considered about the longest lasting material you can use. Barring getting it soaking wet regularly, or maybe going down a lot,....i don't see where a synthetic covered seat would hold up better?

As i recall, the Brooks use a solid 5mm thick piece of leather. Never had an issue with the 6 Brooks saddles i own, but i do use a cover in the rain and it's been 25 years since i went down. (my own fault doing a wheelie and coming down cross wheeled)

........just trying to figure out where your issues (besides width maybe) are coming from?


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

My solution: Nice lycra and cheap board shorts. I 100% agree that nice lycra will save your a$$--literally. I have one pair of "expensive" MTB shorts. After 6 months, the a$$ tore a big hole from being rubbed by the seat too much. Going back to my cheap target short for my outers.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

joejeweler said:


> LOL,...the "kid" is like 45 years old and lived within 6 miles of work. But he does go out early for a 20 miler or so to get in shape.
> 
> In my mind still not enough to go through all the hassle.


Everything you've said in this thread has been spoken like a true retrogrouch. And it does very much come across as "blah blah blah.... I don't like anything new.... blah blah blah."

I ride to work most days and arrive either sweaty and wet, or wet from the rain. Maybe if I rode like you I would arrive dry, clean, and smelling of roses, I don't know. But I don't. I like having my junk cradled by chamois while on the bike, my feet securely clipped to the pedals, and having something dry to change into on arrival. You say not worth the effort. I say otherwise. And that is just for my commute. I won't even start on my mountain biking.

NateHawk: have a look at these. Made by riders for riders.

mountain bike shorts
team them up with 
Cruiseliner DeLuxe - Shorts - Nzo Products

Picard, if Sugoi can sell a pair of shorts for over a hundred dollars it is simply because the demand is there.The investment in a high quality product that lasts, pays off over time. My father has a pair of the Dobie shorts linked above that he has ridden off-road in for nearly ten years.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

joejeweler said:


> Look, ....probably 80% of the cyclists in the entire world ride a bike to get from point A to point B, in regular clothing and on flat pedals.
> 
> Unless you're actually "racing", where even minute differences can make or break you in a race, i think it's nuts to spring for such things. The advertizer's sure can drain the dough from some folks.
> 
> ...


Double face palm.

Oh and bibs for the win.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Double face palm.
> 
> Oh and bibs for the win.


At least when i post i offer SOMETHING in the post. Always amazes me when folks want to attack you for using common sense and not getting sucked into all the advertizing hype.

Folks rode bikes over 100 years just fine, without having their junk carressed in chamois or lycra,...geeze.

Only "bibs for the win" you'll need are real ones to catch the drool off the corner of your mouth.

BTW,....the REAL answer why most anything is getting so expensive (including these glorified shorts), lies right at the feet of the nitwit in the oval office.

You can't create money out of thin air and expect the dollars remaining in your pockets to be worth much. He doubled the nationional debt in his 1st term, will probably double it again before he's done.

EQUALS = == === ======> NEAR WORTHLESS $$$$

Better buy gold and silver, or stock up on the Chinese Renminbi, if you want to save for the future. The dollar is toast!


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

joejeweler said:


> At least when i post i offer SOMETHING in the post.


You're funny.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

joejeweler said:


> At least when i post i offer SOMETHING in the post. Always amazes me when folks want to attack you for using common sense and not getting sucked into all the advertizing hype.


You offer pompous, ego centric opinion, professing to know what is best for all of us. Stuff it.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I see this thread had turned political...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The Understater said:


> NateHawk: have a look at these. Made by riders for riders.
> 
> mountain bike shorts
> team them up with
> Cruiseliner DeLuxe - Shorts - Nzo Products


Thanks for those links. Those Dobies look good. Too bad there's nowhere to try them on. The shorts I have (and like) make good use of stretchy fabric to avoid restricted movement.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Dirty $anchez said:


> You offer pompous, ego centric opinion, professing to know what is best for all of us. Stuff it.


You offer nothing contributory with your childish gonna "palm slap" me BS comments to the thread,.....so why don't YOU stuff it. I have a great idea where too. If you need a hint PM me and i'll draw you a map.



Hawg said:


> I see this thread had turned political...


Nothing political about explaining the "why" as to the OP's question. Our money is crap now and getting worse. Thank the fools who voted for round two of the same idiocy.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> Nothing political about explaining the "why" as to the OP's question. Our money is crap now and getting worse. Thank the fools who voted for round two of the same idiocy.


OK, you've made your point. Enough now. The sun hasn't exploded yet, we haven't been hit by a giant asteroid, the walls of your home haven't collapsed, and your car's engine hasn't thrown a rod.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> blah, blah, blah,.....so why don't YOU stuff it. I have a great idea where too. If you need a hint PM me and i'll draw you a map.


No, YOU stuff it.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

joejeweler said:


> You offer nothing contributory with your childish gonna "palm slap" me BS comments to the thread,.....so why don't YOU stuff it. I have a great idea where too. If you need a hint PM me and i'll draw you a map.
> 
> Nothing political about explaining the "why" as to the OP's question. Our money is crap now and getting worse. Thank the fools who voted for round two of the same idiocy.


Just curious here....
By your own admission your riding mostly consists of zooming around town, so why are you here telling a forum full of mountain bike enthusiasts that since you don't wear chamois, we don't need to either?


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Hawg said:


> OK, you've made your point. Enough now. The sun hasn't exploded yet, we haven't been hit by a giant asteroid, the walls of your home haven't collapsed, and your car's engine hasn't thrown a rod.


Funny thing is, those same things won't happen either if you don't have a pair of those fancy cycling duds under your cheeks. 



The Understater said:


> Just curious here....
> By your own admission your riding mostly consists of zooming around town, so why are you here telling a forum full of mountain bike enthusiasts that since you don't wear chamois, we don't need to either?


That's partly true now, but it's not like i haven't ever taken to the woods. I got along fine when i was younger back in 1987 riding my RIGID Schwinn Cimarron MTB.

I still have that bike, and with all the suspension choices now offered i find it really funny you equate a "need" to wearing a chamois. I'd say it might even have been of MORE benefit back in the day.

Back then i do recall developing a callous on my assous.



Hawg said:


> What do cycling shorts have to do with this whole thing???


Exactly the same thought i had when i read your post earlier.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> Funny thing is, those same things won't happen either if you don't have a pair of those fancy cycling duds under your cheeks.


What do cycling shorts have to do with this whole thing???


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey joejeweler..being right is not the most important thing here..if you need some information from here it might be better if you had some green chicklets. Some one with the info you need might hold back. If some want to wear girdles and thigh highs, like some here, you tell them they look and smell good. Ya gotta work it a little ya know..


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

The Understater said:


> Just curious here....
> By your own admission your riding mostly consists of zooming around town, so why are you here telling a forum full of mountain bike enthusiasts that since you don't wear chamois, we don't need to either?


OI second this, most of the people here spend at least a few hours or more on their bikes, if you don't and don't care what you wear fine but don't be a pompas a$$ and tell people here that they don't need to wear bibs or biking shorts. They make the ride more comfortable and as for you saying that people were riding for 100s of years with out them well, people were riding horses for 100s of years. So does that mean we all should turn in our cars and just get horses?


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

joejeweler said:


> Funny thing is, those same things won't happen either if you don't have a pair of those fancy cycling duds under your cheeks.
> 
> That's partly true now, but it's not like i haven't ever taken to the woods. I got along fine when i was younger back in 1987 riding my RIGID Schwinn Cimarron MTB.
> 
> ...


so what other stuff do you hate?
disk brakes?
carbon fiber?
suspension?
dropper posts?
people generally?


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> Exactly the same thought i had when i read your post earlier.


I was replying to your political opinion which has nothing to do with this thread which about the cost of cycling shorts.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

The Understater said:


> so what other stuff do you hate?
> disk brakes?
> carbon fiber?
> suspension?
> ...


I will answer for him:

1) *LIFE*
2) everything else after that...


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

deke505 said:


> OI second this, most of the people here spend at least a few hours or more on their bikes, if you don't and don't care what you wear fine but don't be a pompas a$$ and tell people here that they don't need to wear bibs or biking shorts. They make the ride more comfortable and as for you saying that people were riding for 100s of years with out them well, people were riding horses for 100s of years. So does that mean we all should turn in our cars and just get horses?


Seriously, with all the comfort of full suspension you're going to emphasize the "need" to make your ride more comfortable? And more name calling of course.

Never said you all couldn't wear what you want either,.....just that it's not the end of the world if you don't have or can't afford the latest specialized cycling shorts or bibs.

Babies need bibs too, but my arse on a rigid frame (road or trail) for 30+ years doesn't.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> Seriously, with all the comfort of full suspension you're going to emphasize the "need" to make your ride more comfortable?


Absolutely. I happen to be quite arthritic so I need all the comfort the industry can supply. Surely, you can't call me wrong for my reasoning?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

joejeweler said:


> but my arse on a rigid frame (road or trail) for 30+ years doesn't.


Freakin newb,


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> Seriously, with all the comfort of full suspension you're going to emphasize the "need" to make your ride more comfortable? And more name calling of course.
> 
> Never said you all couldn't wear what you want either,.....just that it's not the end of the world if you don't have or can't afford the latest specialized cycling shorts or bibs.
> 
> Babies need bibs too, but my arse on a rigid frame (road or trail) for 30+ years doesn't.


Uh, suspension has nothing to do with sore sit bones. And we get it, you have an ass of steel-fine. Now go put your Levis on and ride your bike and leave us alone.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Hawg said:


> Absolutely. I happen to be quite arthritic so I need all the comfort the industry can supply. Surely, you can't call me wrong for my reasoning?


Well, can't fault you there. I ride upright because of arthritis in my neck, and the last 2 years fighting right shoulder calcified rotator cuff tendonitus. The worse pain you can imagine, but on a bike i can take my mind off it for awhile. I had a shot of cortezone last week and it helps a little.

I still have about 35 Physical therepy sessions scheduled (3 days a week) before they'll consider surgery. I swear the PT's have to be into S&M!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Picard said:


> why are bike shorts becoming so expensive?


Just got Ultra bibs from Performance. ~$60 on sale, very nice.

For image challenged they have some decent baggies for not too much.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Babies need bibs too, but my arse on a rigid frame (road or trail) for 30+ years doesn't.


Not everybody has such a puffy gelly arse to cushion the blows.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Axe said:


> Not everybody has such a puffy gelly arse to cushion the blows.


Built fjord tough baby,..... rock hard glouts!

Btw, i had to laugh when i looked up cycling bib shorts online.

Cycling shorts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Part of the reason cited for their use was :

Quote: *"Bib shorts are well-suited to tall riders and riders with protruding stomachs because regular shorts can tend to fall down in the back while riding."*

Also mentioned:

"Cycling shorts (also known as bike shorts, bicycling shorts or knicks) are short, skin-tight legwear designed to improve comfort and efficiency while cycling.[1] They:

reduce wind resistance, increasing aerodynamic efficiency;

protect the skin against the repetitive friction of the legs against the bicycle seat or frame;

provide support to the male anatomy analogously to a jock strap;

draw sweat away from the skin to prevent chafing and rashes, and to cool the rider down through the process of evaporation;

compress the legs, which can help combat muscular fatigue; and reduce the weight of a rider's clothing (compared to wearing denim, gym shorts or baggy shorts).

improve comfort during long rides with extra padding in the seat area"

(end quotes)

NOW, i ask you,....WHO is likely to have a " puffy gelly arse "?

Someone who gets all padded up around the nether region,....or someone not padding his shorts?


----------



## AKnRDR (Aug 19, 2013)

In short it is quitw simpily beacuse they know you need it.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

BTW,....Brooks does make much thinner/smaller saddles than the B17 i prefer. The Brooks "Swallow" 


All this talk about how hard your arse is and the swallow, maybe you should try a new forum


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Joe the Plumber turned Joe the Jewler?


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

sfgiantsfan said:


> BTW,....Brooks does make much thinner/smaller saddles than the B17 i prefer. The Brooks "Swallow"
> 
> All this talk about how hard your arse is and the swallow, maybe you should try a new forum


I'll leave the swallow to you, you're used to it wisea$$.



LittleBitey said:


> Joe the Plumber turned Joe the Jewler?


It's spelled "Jeweler" , and it's in my name here,....and you STILL can't spell it! And i'm not jewish either, if that's what you were implying.

Unreal.........

Get back to talking about your padded shorts,...and when you get old the transition to a diaper won't feel too "mush" different.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Cheap, padded Lycra, under Cargo/Bermuda shorts works for me.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

joejeweler said:


> Unreal.........


I concur.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Hawg said:


> I see this thread had turned political...


T Jefferson for Prez!!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> NOW, i ask you,....WHO is likely to have a " puffy gelly arse "?


A person who does not need chamois and tight shorts (and some butt lube) to ride for hours on a proper performance saddle is likely to have a puffy gelly arse.

Hard ass needs proper support and cushion.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Just curious why leather has not held up for you on a MTB? You must be a small framed lighter rider also.
> 
> Leather (the solid version, not thin leather over padding) is usually considered about the longest lasting material you can use. Barring getting it soaking wet regularly, or maybe going down a lot,....i don't see where a synthetic covered seat would hold up better?
> 
> ...


My "issue" is that I don't see any need or want for a heavy-ass saddle that costs a lot of money and I need to take extra care of and is not as comfortable or functional for mountain biking as the ones I already use.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Axe said:


> A person who does not need chamois and tight shorts (and some butt lube) to ride for hours on a proper performance saddle is likely to have a puffy gelly arse.
> 
> Hard ass needs proper support and cushion.


A well broken in Brooks B17 saddle (or similar) is ALL the support/padding you need. With few exceptions (odd bone structure perhaps?), that's the case for most folks.

However, i must admit i did feel a little extra comfort when i installed a used Kent Eriksen titanium seatpost a month ago. And my most used Dean Colonal Ti frame helps. But my tires are wide for road tires, but narrow for dirt. (700 x 32 front and 1.50 x 26 rear) Enough comfort in total, with good rolling speed and acceleration. (Built up into a 21 pound single speed)

Your sitbones are sore at first no matter what saddle you start with. With a good saddle that's broken in that soreness goes away quicky, and your sit bones and "meat" surrounding them toughen up.

Keep padding yourself for cushy rides and you'll never really toughen up to the same extent a rigid rider will wearing regular cloths. You simply impede the hardening process.

If you could play guitar with protective and padded gloved, your fingertips would not develope the protective callouses either. Construction workers get hardened hands for a reason,.....it protects them and allows them to work without getting blisters and such. 
Much like playing guitar where your fingers need time to callous up and protect you from discomfort, your sit bone region needs riding time without being pampered too much..

I'll add that over eating is liking the cause for most puffy gelly arse, and not the lack of unpadded shorts!



kapusta said:


> My "issue" is that I don't see any need or want for a heavy-ass saddle that costs a lot of money and I need to take extra care of and is not as comfortable or functional for mountain biking as the ones I already use.


There are lighter titanium railed leather saddles that aren't to bad in weight, but when i see FS bikes weighing 32 pounds and my singlespeed weighs just 21.8 pounds i have to laugh at bringing up "weight". Lots of ways to remove weight.....

A good saddle seems to cost less than what some of these cycling shorts were priced at, (i bought one Brooks B17 "aged" for $97 as i recall), and i'd for sure bet the saddle will long outlive a pair of shorts!

.....and most anything on your bike needs proper care, so once a year using the proofide leather conditioner and keeping the saddle from a bad water soaking is not exactly what i consider a great deal of work.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kapusta said:


> ... biking as the ones I already use.


not to mention, 'ready to use'


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> BTW,....the REAL answer why most anything is getting so expensive (including these glorified shorts), lies right at the feet of the nitwit in the oval office.
> 
> You can't create money out of thin air and expect the dollars remaining in your pockets to be worth much. He doubled the nationional debt in his 1st term, will probably double it again before he's done.
> 
> ...


You need to learn how the Fed controls the money supply. You are under the (sadly) common misconception that they just print money and use it to pay the bills, or just go drop bags of it on the street corner. it does not work like that.

A simple look at inflation rates over the past few years (since "quantitative easing" started) in comparison to historic averages over the past few decades blows your theory right out of the water that anything done in the past few years has caused greater inflation, because there IS no greater inflation. Inflation is actually on the (slightly) LOW side lately.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

kapusta said:


> You need to learn how the Fed controls the money supply. You are under the (sadly) common misconception that they just print money and use it to pay the bills, or just go drop bags of it on the street corner. it does not work like that.
> 
> A simple look at inflation rates over the past few years (since "quantitative easing" started) in comparison to historic averages pretty much blows your theory right out of the water that anything done in the past few years has caused greater inflation, because there IS no greater inflation. Inflation is actually on the low side lately.


The "Fed" (Federal Reserve) has NOTHING to do with the US Federal Government, most US citizens don't even know that simple fact,...probably even you!

It is in fact a private corporation that was set up in a secret meeting on Jekyl Island decades ago. When the US Government transfered the creation of "money" to a private corporation, that actually broke Constitutional Law! Another fact most are unaware of.

Constitutional law also dictated that ONLY gold and silver were to be considered "money", but of course you just can't print gold and silver. So in steps this bogus private corporation and the money supply has never stood still.

"Real" inflation was non-existant for almost the first 200 years of this country while we were on the gold and silver standards,....that's a fact! (when gold and silver were the money in use)

Only after we bastardized the Constitution and illegally transfered the country's oversight of money creation to a private entity did real inflation begin to get out of control.

If you honestly think the inflation figures "reported" are the real world ACTUAL figures, then you are a fool. The government doesn't include food and energy price increases in the inflation figures, and have hidden some figures all together.

They simply can't afford to pay the much higher cost of living increases retired folks should be getting, OR more realistic interest rates on US treasuries, so the super low rate of inflation and low Federally influenced interest rates are the only way to get away with this farce.

Better do some research before you speak out on this subject!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> The "Fed" (Federal Reserve) has NOTHING to do with the US Federal Government, most US citizens don't even know that simple fact,...probably even you!
> 
> It is in fact a private corporation that was set up in a secret meeting on Jekyl Island decades ago. When the US Government transfered the creation of "money" to a private corporation, that actually broke Constitutional Law! Another fact most are unaware of.
> 
> ...


The sheer amount of mis-information and irrelevant arguments is so rich here I can't even begin to respond :skep:

FWIW, YOU are the one that claimed the guy in the oval office was responsible for the printing of money ut:

But I gotta give you kudos for some Class A trolling:thumbsup: You caught a lot of us.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

So much butt-hurt in this thread.:incazzato:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

People didn't wipe their ass for 1000s of years, but I
like toilet paper.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> A well broken in Brooks B17 saddle (or similar) is ALL the support/padding you need.


B17 saddle sucks. It is pretty much impossible to get behind it in technical sections, it is impossible to shift weight around for extended climbing, and it is of an absolutely wrong shape for an aggressive riding position for anybody with balls of a size more that a pepper corn.. All that does not matter to you as you ride bike paths in shorts and flip flops with a puffy gelly arse of yours.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

kapusta said:


> The sheer amount of mis-information and irrelevant arguments is so rich here I can't even begin to respond :skep:
> 
> But I gotta give you kudos for some Class A trolling:thumbsup: You caught a lot of us.


Please explain with specifics what you disagree with,....PLEASE!

Are you saying the Federal Reserve IS not a private corporation? Other than the President's "appointment" of the chairman of the Fed,.....this PRIVATE corporation is free to run the money supply creation. They get a "cut" out of every dollar produced also,....didn't know that either i bet.

So enlighten me with specifics! Name calling is what stuttering fools do when they don't have the facts to present.



John Kuhl said:


> People didn't wipe their ass for 1000s of years, but I
> like toilet paper.


Not true, people for sure wiped their ass, but it wasn't as neat or easy. Outhouses often had a separate washcloth on a labled hook that the "user" was supposed to maintain and clean. Nothing like a family member forgetting to clean theirs and using someone elses!

.........but maybe your ancesters told you different what they did!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Please explain with specifics what you disagree with,....PLEASE!
> 
> Are you saying the Federal Reserve IS not a private corporation? Other than the President's "appointment" of the chairman of the Fed,.....this PRIVATE corporation is free to run the money supply creation. They get a "cut" out of every dollar produced also,....didn't know that either i bet.
> 
> So enlighten me with specifics!


Not incorrect, but utterly irrelevant to any topic you were attempting to address.

FWIW, YOU are the one that laid the blame for Fed policy on the guy in the oval office. Doh!!:bluefrown:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

kapusta said:


> You need to learn how the Fed controls the money supply. You are under the (sadly) common misconception that they just print money and use it to pay the bills, or just go drop bags of it on the street corner. it does not work like that.
> 
> A simple look at inflation rates over the past few years (since "quantitative easing" started) in comparison to historic averages over the past few decades blows your theory right out of the water that anything done in the past few years has caused greater inflation, because there IS no greater inflation. Inflation is actually on the (slightly) LOW side lately.


This is quite startling to many (I was in the 'estimated' group for sure)






Kinda relavant (actually really with every product) I mean, since we aren't on bike-shorts any more


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

kapusta said:


> Not incorrect, but utterly irrelevant to any topic you were attempting to address.
> 
> FWIW, YOU are the one that laid the blame for Fed policy on the guy in the oval office. Doh!!:bluefrown:


So NOW you're admitting that what i outlined is correct, only irrelevant. But it was relevant in that i was addressing YOUR specific comments in post # 92. That's the only reason i posted again on that subject.

BTW,.....remember with the President,...."The buck stops here". The President influences money creation, but the Fed ultimately decides how much.

Now lets get back to discussing why padded shorts and bib shorts cost so much.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> So NOW you're admitting that what i outlined is correct, only irrelevant.


Nope. Some was irrelevant, some incorrect, and some contradicted your earlier post.

But it's all trolling at this point.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Nope. Some was irrelevant, some incorrect, and some contradicted your earlier post.
> 
> But it's all trolling at this point.


I take that back.... the irrelevant parts are trolling. Changing the subject to continue an augment is trolling.

I'll end here lest I end up doing the same.

Thanks, enjoy your cotton jeans.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Joejeweler, it sounds like your not getting enough out of you shorts fetish, have you tried the scratch and sniff method?


----------



## synodbio (Mar 21, 2013)

First and foremost, bike shorts have padding. This padding is incredibly important as it is what separates you from your bike saddle on a long ride. These pads are usually made of a chamois-like material, so very soft, and can be of various thicknesses. They are stitched in to the short in a very seamless manner so the part of your body that had contact with the pad does not chafe.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

When you come right down to it , it's 4 bucks in material and its sewn by some poor sap in some Quonset hut on the Mekong Delta making 40 cents a day. There is no good reason they cost that much other than us poor saps willing to dole out the cash.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

joejeweler said:


> Look, ....probably 80% of the cyclists in the entire world ride a bike to get from point A to point B, in regular clothing and on flat pedals.
> 
> Unless you're actually "racing", where even minute differences can make or break you in a race, i think it's nuts to spring for such things. The advertizer's sure can drain the dough from some folks.
> 
> ...


Thats blasphamy on this forum. The advice trolls will try and burn you alive for dor saying such things. They even have custom made jerseys.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

skankingbiker said:


> My solution: Nice lycra and cheap board shorts. I 100% agree that nice lycra will save your a$$--literally. I have one pair of "expensive" MTB shorts. After 6 months, the a$$ tore a big hole from being rubbed by the seat too much. Going back to my cheap target short for my outers.


Agree with everything but the lyrca underneeth. Lycra is usefull to some people but nost dont need it.

It may be that because the mountain bike demographic is chubby middle aged men ,most mountain bikers need it.

Lycra prevents chaffing AKA chub rub.

If you want to wear lycra thats fine. I think of lycra just like leather jackets to punk posers. People new to a scene feel they have to dress a certain way to fit in, and thts lycras biggest benifet.

Keep wearing your lycra. It makes it easier to spot the people i dont want to ride with.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

joejeweler said:


> And i'm not jewish either, if that's what you were implying.
> 
> Unreal..........


Im not even sure what that implication would mean to you Joe, or why it got your non-padded undies in a bunch. Perhaps you could enlighten us.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

LittleBitey said:


> Im not even sure what that implication would mean to you Joe, or why it got your non-padded undies in a bunch. Perhaps you could enlighten us.


You spelt jeweler. As Jewler

The correct spelling was easy to see. So he may have thought you weere trying to imply somthing... i cant say anything though. Pretty sure im the worst speller on mtbr


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm going to regret adding to this trollstorm, butt WTF (sic).

I am certainly biased by being in the 'padded lycra is more comfortable camp', given the 50-100 miles I generally ride, typically in 35+ degrees (C) and 90+% humidity. I resisted for a while, but nothing else prevents ridiculous chafing once everything gets sweaty. And no, I am not in the least chubby, nor have I ever been accused of trying to fit in to any scene.

Interestingly, I actually spend LESS on clothes for cycling than before. Simply put, purpose made gear lasts longer. I have two pairs cheapo padded shorts that I use for my daily 20km commute (under a pair of surf shorts or hiking pants, depending on season). They were $40 each 6 years ago and still have lots of wear left. For serious road and mountain cycling, I have two nice pairs bibs, each ~ 3 years old and going strong. Prior to this, I was going through cheap shorts and underwear like crazy. If I tried to not change at work, I found I was just wearing holes through the seat of my work clothes - significantly more expensive after 1-2 pairs of nice pants.

Bottom line, after dropping a minimum of $500 on a bike (and seriously, how many here are riding anything at that level or less), I don't really feel that $100-200 on gear that will last several years and preserve my everyday clothes is a big deal.

My other form of exercise is running. I COULD run in my work shoes (and no doubt some of you do, since you are far more manly than I), but elected to be comfortable, protect my joints, and spare my nice shoes by buying a decent pair of running shoes...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe a few things about this thread:

1) That it's still here and not locked or binned

2) That joejeweler hasn't been banned yet. 

I guess boys in charge are still enjoying this too much to stop it yet.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Bikingnerd said:


> I'm going to regret adding to this trollstorm, butt WTF (sic).
> 
> I am certainly biased by being in the 'padded lycra is more comfortable camp', given the 50-100 miles I generally ride, typically in 35+ degrees (C) and 90+% humidity. I resisted for a while, but nothing else prevents ridiculous chafing once everything gets sweaty. And no, I am not in the least chubby, nor have I ever been accused of trying to fit in to any scene.
> 
> ...


I would say your problem started by wearing a cheap liner when none was neaded .


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> I would say your problem started by wearing a cheap liner when none was neaded .


To the contrary - I have found that even a cheap liner is better than none. The cheap ones just don't last very long, hence the cheapness.

If tightie whities and jean shorts (or whatever your non 1982 equivalent might be) works for you, that's awesome. Me, I'll stick to what keeps me comfy and sore-free. Certainly not an issue worth getting one's panties in a twist (see what I did there?)...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Interesting:



Fuglio said:


> People new to a scene feel they have to dress a certain way to fit in.....


.....and one breath later......



> Keep wearing your lycra. It makes it easier to spot the people i dont want to ride with.


Sounds like the the people new to the scene are correct in their assumption.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

kapusta said:


> Interesting:
> 
> .....and one breath later......
> 
> Sounds like the the people new to the scene are correct in their assumption.


They are. People is lycra generaly dont start rides during a down pour or get lost on purpose. They are scensters. Just like a colledge student on a fixie. They feel compelled to wear an obnoxious mustace and you feel compelled to wear lycra.

Its all good ironic mustaches a cool but not for me and neither is lycra. And I will avoid the conpany of both.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Bikingnerd said:


> To the contrary - I have found that even a cheap liner is better than none. The cheap ones just don't last very long, hence the cheapness.
> 
> If tightie whities and jean shorts (or whatever your non 1982 equivalent might be) works for you, that's awesome. Me, I'll stick to what keeps me comfy and sore-free. Certainly not an issue worth getting one's panties in a twist (see what I did there?)...


Panties might be right up your ally. Considering your sensitive skin issues they could be just what the dermatologist orderd. But then how would your riding buddies know how serious you are about cycling?


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> They are. People is lycra generaly dont start rides during a down pour or get lost on purpose. They are scensters. Just like a colledge student on a fixie. They feel compelled to wear an obnoxious mustace and you feel compelled to wear lycra.
> 
> Its all good ironic mustaches a cool but not for me and neither is lycra. And I will avoid the conpany of both.


Once again, I disagree - since switching to lycra and other cycling-specific gear, I find I am far more likely to ride in the rain or just explore. Why? Comfort. My bibs and durable nylon overshorts (not to mention my lycra MTB jersey) are just as comfortable wet as they are dry, and feel just as good at hour 5 as they did at hour 1 of a ride. In my experience, nothing kills the fun more than bunchy, bulk or saggy/baggy wet clothes.

My beard is far too grey to be ironic (and I'm too old to be hip).


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> They are. People is lycra generaly dont start rides during a down pour or get lost on purpose. They are scensters. Just like a colledge student on a fixie. They feel compelled to wear an obnoxious mustace and you feel compelled to wear lycra.
> 
> Its all good ironic mustaches a cool but not for me and neither is lycra. And I will avoid the conpany of both.


The irony here is rich.


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> Panties might be right up your ally. Considering your sensitive skin issues they could be just what the dermatologist orderd. But then how would your riding buddies know how serious you are about cycling?


Lol - I ride alone. And the panties are reserved for after riding.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Bikingnerd said:


> Once again, I disagree - since switching to lycra and other cycling-specific gear, I find I am far more likely to ride in the rain or just explore. Why? Comfort. My bibs and durable nylon overshorts (not to mention my lycra MTB jersey) are just as comfortable wet as they are dry, and feel just as good at hour 5 as they did at hour 1 of a ride. In my experience, nothing kills the fun more than bunchy, bulk or saggy/baggy wet clothes.
> 
> My beard is far too grey to be ironic (and I'm too old to be hip).


Seriously, I'd much rather be in lycra in the rain than jeans, boxers, or whatever Fuglio is rocking these days.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

kapusta said:


> Seriously, I'd much rather be in lycra in the rain than jeans, boxers, or whatever Fuglio is rocking these days.


I roll comando in basket ball shorts


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> They are. People is lycra generaly dont start rides during a down pour or get lost on purpose. They are scensters. Just like a colledge student on a fixie. They feel compelled to wear an obnoxious mustace and you feel compelled to wear lycra.
> 
> Its all good ironic mustaches a cool but not for me and neither is lycra. And I will avoid the conpany of both.


You are a poseur. You feel like being dressed the certain way makes you better, and you just can't stop checking out other men crotches.


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> I roll comando in basket ball shorts


I applaud you sir! Takes a secure man to admit in public that he does not require >ahem< support while mountain biking.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

The Understater said:


> so what other stuff do you hate?
> disk brakes?
> carbon fiber?
> suspension?
> ...


Since you asked,.....

No problem with anything on your list except maybe carbon fiber, and i'm not alone in this view. You won't find me riding any bike unless it's made out of titanium, steel, or in a few cases aluminum. Forks are generally steel unless we're talking suspension like for most of you here. I just don't trust the CF stuff, period.

I won't name any names but at my local bike shop (which i frequent regularly) i've seen too many carbon frames being replaced under warrentee for cracks. Fortunately the cracks hadn't gone catastrofic at speed and injured the rider.

I've also seen multiple times where a carbon fiber bike was being transported inside and SUV in the summer. I'm in upstate NY, and my SUV gets pretty hot inside during the summer. (maybe 145 degrees F some days) I can't imagine what the temps reach out in some of the desert areas out west. (160 degrees F maybe?) I see this and i wonder what long term affect it is having on the epoxy layup? It can't be good over time, and i'm just not taking the chance, even though i've read the CF can take it at those temps.

I throw my Dean Colonal Ti frame in my Honda Pilot and not a worry that my frame is being slowly baked alive.

I'm also a bit disappointed when i walk into most any bike shop today, and see lots of CF bikes and little else. Pretty easy to find a $4K to $6K CF road or mtb, but never a Ti or high grade steel frame anywhere, at any price. The manufacturers push what they make the most of, and for sure they make a lot of CF.

I'd imagine the profit margin for time invested is pretty high too. I remember reading an article somewhere from, as i remember, a custom Ti frame builder stating he puts maybe 40 hours into a frame at times, and gets less for his work & materials than a Taiwan frame manufacturer does for a few hours work doing CF layup.

I love disc brakes, btw,.....just the added weight penalty but they're getting lighter.



Hawg said:


> I can't believe a few things about this thread:
> 
> 1) That it's still here and not locked or binned
> 
> ...


Really Hawk,.......now you want to ban me? Frankly, i think most folks enjoy a bit of banter. It's just the insecure types that want to stop it. Threads take a spin now and again, but usually level off again onto the original subject.

Re: cycling shorts i personally haven't found the need, but as i said i don't ride the distances some of you do. A two hour ride is the most i'm apt to do, but it is on a fully rigid so that feels like more!

Serious question,......just wondering if anyone has run an adult diaper under a regular pair of shorts (over briefs ) to get the anti-chaffing padding componant? I've seen some new packages of them at a local thrift store in the past, but never considered them of any use before,........before now, that is! :eekster:



Gerth said:


> When you come right down to it , it's 4 bucks in material and its sewn by some poor sap in some Quonset hut on the Mekong Delta making 40 cents a day. There is no good reason they cost that much other than us poor saps willing to dole out the cash.


That's my main problem with this kind of thing, pushing the limit of what the market will bear regardless of the actual costs to produce. Using systhetic chamois and made in asia these should probably be selling for $35-$40 at most.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Bikingnerd said:


> I applaud you sir! Takes a secure man to admit in public that he does not require >ahem< support while mountain biking.


I like to swing low like the pendulum on a grand father clock. Liberating. I am flatterd by your intrest in my genitailia. Thank you


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

joejeweler said:


> Since you asked,.....
> I'm also a bit disappointed when i walk into most any bike shop today, and see lots of CF bikes and little else. Pretty easy to find a $4K to $6K CF road or mtb, but never a Ti or high grade steel frame anywhere, at any price. The manufacturers push what they make the most of, and for sure they make a lot of CF.
> 
> I'd imagine the profit margin for time invested is pretty high too. I remember reading an article somewhere from, as i remember, a custom Ti frame builder stating he puts maybe 40 hours into a frame at times, and gets less for his work & materials than a Taiwan frame manufacturer does for a few hours work doing CF layup.
> ...


Despite differences in opinion on cycling apparel, here we agree. Both of my MTBs are Canadian built steel (one very old Rocky Mountain Hammer, one new Chromag Kamui). High quality frames and really nice to ride (although nothing really against carbon - I just don't really need it, and I prefer supporting local craftsmen over foreign mass production). Certainly I hate industry attempts to manipulate me into buying newer, 'better' stuff.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Axe said:


> You are a poseur. You feel like being dressed the certain way makes you better, and you just can't stop checking out other men crotches.


Nope just wearing the same old shorts ive had for years and years. Im not buying special bike stuff to dress like a "mountain biker"

I dont see the need to dres a certain way. I dont have chaffing issuez. I find it hard to belive that everyone wearing lycra does. Its more likly they are just dressing a certain way to look like the rest of the conformests.

Whats your beef if i like looking at people in lycra? I just dont find it nessacary or comfortable. Wear what ever you like dont get mad when i point out the fact your dressing a certain way to fit in


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> I dont see the need to dres a certain way. I dont have chaffing issuez. I find it hard to belive that everyone wearing lycra does. Its more likly they are just dressing a certain way to look like the rest of the conformests.
> 
> Whats your beef if i like looking at people in lycra? I just dont find it nessacary or comfortable. Wear what ever you like dont get mad when i point out the fact your dressing a certain way to fit in


I am not mad at all. I think your assertion that people are wearing comfortable, sport specific clothing to "fit in" is silly. If anything, it is the people wearing baggy shorts who are the ones with self-image issues.

..need to buy another one of Perfomance's bibs on sale. Always thought bibs are only good for road riding, but decided to try, and they are incredibly comfortable. And stay as comfortable after 8 hours of riding in the sun. Baggy shorts are good when wearing knee pads though. And in cold weather.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Bought my foist pair of bibs a week or so ago.
They are an improvement--for sure.
I am dealing with repetitive motion injuries from my kayak touring days--etc. etc. etc.---I darn sure don't want the same in the 'down under'.

What the heck can possibly be wrong with that?
Sheeeesh.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Axe said:


> I am not mad at all. I think your assertion that people are wearing comfortable, sport specific clothing to "fit in" is silly. If anything, it is the people wearing baggy shorts who are the ones with self-image issues.
> 
> ..need to buy another one of Perfomance's bibs on sale. Always thought bibs are only good for road riding, but decided to try, and they are incredibly comfortable. And stay as comfortable after 8 hours of riding in the sun. Baggy shorts are good when wearing knee pads though. And in cold weather.


I cant deny bib shorts they are awesome.

I dont see the point of buying cycling specific shorts lycra or otherwise if you allready own a pair of shorts or sweat pants.

Consider this. My last three hobbies all had sport specific clothing. Ive used the same pair of basket ball shorts for rock climbing boxing and cycling.

Unless your a chaffer the lycra serves no purpose other then looks. They are not very adabtible to other uses and are over priced. People wana pay money to look good thats fine just be hounest with yourself.

Lycra is not nessacary if you dont have chub rub. So why go out of your way to buy it if you dont?


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

Fuglio--for Pete's sake--its more comfortable to have a padded chamois.
Some sport specific stuff is specific because its specific.

I could site tons of examples.


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

Fuglio said:


> I cant deny bib shorts they are awesome.
> 
> I dont see the point of buying cycling specific shorts lycra or otherwise if you allready own a pair of shorts or sweat pants.
> 
> ...


I assume you don't use boxing headgear for cycling, or climb with your bike helmet, though? Perhaps a hockey helmet for everything, so as not to fit in too much?

To your other points, I'm not sure there's enough money to make me look GOOD in cycling gear. I've certainly always felt it looked ridiculous. Not why I wear it.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Settertude said:


> Fuglio--for Pete's sake--its more comfortable to have a padded chamois.
> Some sport specific stuff is specific because its specific.
> 
> I could site tons of examples.


Well comfort is opinion. So if spandex greases your wheels and tickles your pickle then by all means wear it. For me Im eager for the snow to fall and daylight savings time to hit. Theres nothing more confortable (to me) then a good pair of sweat pants, and winter night rides are the only time i can do it with out getting to hot. But they are magic in the right situation.

I might borrow somones lycra shorts and give em a whrill to see how they are. Then maybe find a used pair for 20 bucks on craigs list


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

You aren't serious. I'd be willing to bet a pack of hammer gel, that you're just trying to get attention.

Now prove that you aren't.


Fuglio said:


> Well comfort is opinion. So if spandex greases your wheels and tickles your pickle then by all means wear it. For me Im eager for the snow to fall and daylight savings time to hit. Theres nothing more confortable (to me) then a good pair of sweat pants, and winter night rides are the only time i can do it with out getting to hot. But they are magic in the right situation.
> 
> I might borrow somones lycra shorts and give em a whrill to see how they are. Then maybe find a used pair for 20 bucks on craigs list


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Bikingnerd said:


> I assume you don't use boxing headgear for cycling, or climb with your bike helmet, though? Perhaps a hockey helmet for everything, so as not to fit in too much?
> 
> To your other points, I'm not sure there's enough money to make me look GOOD in cycling gear. I've certainly always felt it looked ridiculous. Not why I wear it.


So why do you choose to look ridiculous? (Your words not mine)


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I always wear an old cricket box under my chamois liners, under some shorts, under a chain mail bib, under my sweats... just in case I meet any of you out there.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

and here's a picture of me about to go out for my weekend ride:


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Settertude said:


> You aren't serious. I'd be willing to bet a pack of hammer gel, that you're just trying to get attention.
> 
> Now prove that you aren't.


Send me your shorts to borrow and ill ship em back when im done. You got nice ones right. After reading this thread i dont wanna try the cheap ****


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

I wear biking shorts, not because of needing to look like anything or be like anything, I just find my bum is much more comfortable in the saddle when I wear them. I wear lycra. Sadly, my manhood isn't that exciting in lycra.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

ryantrek said:


> I wear biking shorts, not because of needing to look like anything or be like anything, I just find my bum is much more comfortable in the saddle when I wear them. I wear lycra. Sadly, my manhood isn't that exciting in lycra.


Im starting to get lycra curious... is it really $70 worth of ball comfort? Very tempting.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> Im starting to get lycra curious... is it really $70 worth of ball comfort? Very tempting.


One thing is that they will last much longer than a pair of regular shorts. I mentioned Performance Bike's house brand "ultra" are the best value IMO, if you find them on their regular sale. For under the baggy shorts liners I like Dainese and Troy Lee padded liners with chamois. Quite useful and non-intrusive protection if falling on your side.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

I roll down the mountain on a regular basis will the lycra hold up?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Fuglio said:


> I roll down the mountain on a regular basis will the lycra hold up?


They are probably as durable as a regular short, but if it is bad enough that you wear knee pads on regular basis, you probably will be better off with a liner and some cheaper light shell. I really appreciate hip protection when I fall down.. bruises do not go away as easy as twenty years ago.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Fuglio said:


> Im starting to get lycra curious... is it really $70 worth of ball comfort? Very tempting.


The one time I rode without and my unrestrained junk hit the seat tells me yes.


----------



## bixby (Jul 27, 2013)

You can get pearl izumi shorts for 30$ on amazon, they fit me great and have the right amount of padding


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Zoic


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

This threads like entering the twilight zone....


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I agree!



Tone's said:


> This threads like entering the twilight zone....


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Look, ....probably 80% of the cyclists in the entire world ride a bike to get from point A to point B, in regular clothing and on flat pedals.
> 
> Unless you're actually "racing", where even minute differences can make or break you in a race, i think it's nuts to spring for such things. The advertizer's sure can drain the dough from some folks.
> 
> ...


One could easily argue that you don't need no fancy schmancy titanium bicycle to run errands. Poseur.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

mbmb65 said:


> One could easily argue that you don't need no fancy schmancy titanium bicycle to run errands. Poseur.


Listen tard,...when you can pick up a GREAT titanium frame (Dean Colonal) for FIVE HUNDRED BUCKS,....only a fool would pass it up! I own 3 of these in different frame sizes, all built up a little different and all costing in the same price range.

So before you open your pie hole and call people a "poseur", get some facts first!

Unreal.........

A poseur might be someone (maybe you?) spending $6K to 10K on a bike and full kit, and ride around just to show it all off. I prefer to jump on real VALUE when it becomes available.

Buying a completed and respectable titanium hardtail frame for barely the cost of the tubeset is a no brainer. I'll never buy the latest and greatest at the overpriced "new" cost,.....i'll save those "deals" for the real poseurs.

For those who might not believe i bought 3 of these, here's some pics:


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Listen tard,...when you can pick up a GREAT titanium frame (Dean Colonal) for FIVE HUNDRED BUCKS


Why would you NEED that when you can buy a nice aluminum frame for $79? More than enough for a beer run.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Axe said:


> Why would you NEED that when you can buy a nice aluminum frame for $79? More than enough for a beer run.


Because i CAN, and i won't buy CRAP! I'll leave that to you.

And if you think $79 buys a "nice" aluminum frame,......your about as smart as your commentary suggests.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

I go for beer on my three dollar yard sale single speed, you're all poseurs.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Because i CAN, and i won't buy CRAP!


Of course you do. Crappy shorts and a crappy saddle and an outdated geometry frame from a company with a crappy customer service.

Sette Reken is a perfectly fine frame by the way. Entirely sufficient for a beer run in flip-flops and your daisy dukes.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Mary Poppins called, yup. She wants her bike back.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Axe said:


> Of course you do. Crappy shorts and a crappy saddle and an outdated geometry frame from a company with a crappy customer service.
> 
> Sette Reken is a perfectly fine frame by the way. Entirely sufficient for a beer run in flip-flops and your daisy dukes.


Sounds like you've had a few too many beer runs,.....

It reminds me of something i read once and applies here:

"Never argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Fuglio said:


> Mary Poppins called, yup. She wants her bike back.


What a friendly bunch you've got here,.....smarta$$ commentators with nothing better to do than show their lack of common sense and bullying assinine mindset.

......congrats.

BTW,...... it's my beach/boardwalk cruiser, so i don't run it much. But at the beach or boardwalk,.....what a view of the "scenary". 

........and it's built up that way because the seller measured the toptube length wrong, and it's a few inches longer than i can run comfortable. With the longer steerer tube and alloy "Albatros" pulled back handlebars it fits fine.

What was supposed to be an XL Dean Colonal turned out to be an XXL frame.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> Because i CAN, and i won't buy CRAP!


Irony gold.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

joejeweler said:


> Listen tard,...when you can pick up a GREAT titanium frame (Dean Colonal) for FIVE HUNDRED BUCKS,....only a fool would pass it up! I own 3 of these in different frame sizes, all built up a little different and all costing in the same price range.
> 
> So before you open your pie hole and call people a "poseur", get some facts first!
> 
> ...


The road forum:

RoadBikeReview: cycling gear and road bike reviews, forums, and classifieds


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Axe said:


> Of course you do. Crappy shorts and a crappy saddle and an outdated geometry frame from a company with a crappy customer service.
> 
> Sette Reken is a perfectly fine frame by the way. Entirely sufficient for a beer run in flip-flops and your daisy dukes.


For someone with so many posts it appears you haven't learned a thing about simple respect,....your parents must be proud.

.....and if a Brooks B17 saddle is considered in your mind to be a "crappy saddle",....i suspect you rode that short yellow bus to school because you were "special".

They've been making them a LONG time!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> What a friendly bunch you've got here,.....smarta$$ commentators with nothing better to do than show their lack of common sense and bullying assinine mindset.


So you have several ill-fitting beach cruisers, and you come to a mountain biking forum to argue about shorts and saddles.

Umm.. makes sense.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> For someone with so many posts it appears you haven't learned a thing about simple respect,....your parents must be proud.


Well now that's the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> it appears you haven't learned a thing about simple respect,....





joejeweler said:


> What a friendly bunch you've got here,.....smarta$$ commentators with nothing better to do than show their lack of common sense and bullying assinine mindset.





joejeweler said:


> Listen tard,...
> So before you open your pie hole ......


One of the funniest meltdowns I have read in some time..


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Axe said:


> So you have several ill-fitting beach cruisers, and you come to a mountain biking forum to argue about shorts and saddles.
> 
> Umm.. makes sense.


The difference is i could made TWO of them into a respectable hardtail MTB that fits me well if i was spending most of my time riding in the dirt,....i don't.

And health issues (arthritis in my neck and calcific rotator cuff tendonitis in my right shoulder) dictate a higher rider position,.....so what's your smarta$$ commentary regarding that?

Whereas there's not much to straighten you out.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> The difference is i could made TWO of them into a respectable hardtail MTB that fits me well if i was spending most of my time riding in the dirt,....i don't.


And yet you offer opinions about riding in the dirt. And wonder why people chuckle in your direction.

B17 is a good saddle. For a commuter. I have had Brooks. And I ride with my kids in simple shorts. But it is a crappy MTB saddle. It is too wide, too heavy, and of wrong shape for aggressive riding.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

nwbikur said:


> Well now that's the pot calling the kettle black.


"Golly",......another one,...

.....go back and read the personal attacks, and then maybe offer something of substance.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Axe said:


> And yet you offer opinions about riding in the dirt. And wonder why people chuckle in your direction.
> 
> B17 is a good saddle. For a commuter. I have had Brooks. And I ride with my kids in simple shorts. But it is a crappy MTB saddle. It is too wide, too heavy, and of wrong shape for aggressive riding.


So NOW a Brooks B17 is a "good saddle" , whereas you made the comment it was crap earlier.



Axe said:


> Of course you do. Crappy shorts and a crappy saddle and an outdated geometry frame from a company with a crappy customer service.
> 
> Sette Reken is a perfectly fine frame by the way. Entirely sufficient for a beer run in flip-flops and your daisy dukes.


And of course your brilliant comment....



Axe said:


> Why would you NEED that when you can buy a nice aluminum frame for $79? More than enough for a beer run.


 I'm done with talking to fools.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> For someone with so many posts it appears *you haven't learned a thing about simple respect*,....your parents must be proud.
> 
> .....and if a Brooks B17 saddle is considered in your mind to be a "crappy saddle",....i suspect you rode that short yellow bus to school because you were "special".
> 
> They've been making them a LONG time!


Seriously?


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> "Golly",......another one,...
> 
> .....go back and read the personal attacks, and then maybe offer something of substance.


I did and you were the one that came out flaming away. Its all on you dude.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Listen tard,...when you can pick up a GREAT titanium frame (Dean Colonal) for FIVE HUNDRED BUCKS,....only a fool would pass it up! I own 3 of these in different frame sizes, all built up a little different and all costing in the same price range.
> 
> So before you open your pie hole and call people a "poseur", get some facts first!
> 
> ...


Wow. Little man called me a tard. Anyway, you certainly don't need a Dean (what's a colonal?) to get coffee. Why not just get a nice little cruiser? Why must you have an old ass Dean? And I stand by my comment, that you and your daisy dukes are posing. How many times have you shared with us the brand of your bike? Do you think it validates you somehow? I'm thinking that you consider yourself a wise old sage, likely carrying on about the "soul" of your old vintage bike. However, to most of us here, your a pompous schmuck. Carry on pusquit.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> I'm done with talking to fools.


You'll be back, you can't help yourself. I've seen your kind before, very predictable.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Brooks saddles: over-rated and held in high esteem by the geriatric Walter Mitty crowd.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I seem to remember a leather saddle with rivets visible.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Settertude said:


> I seem to remember a leather saddle with rivets visible.
> View attachment 826091


Why should i expect that if your're going to post a picture of a Brooks B17 saddle, that it would be the RIGHT saddle! Geeze.....

Here's a B17 model:


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Wishful Tomcat said:


> Brooks saddles: over-rated and held in high esteem by the geriatric Walter Mitty crowd.


Another well thought out and unintelligible comment from a youngster. (probably)

Brilliant!

Maybe you'll get lucky and not reach the "geriatric Walter Mitty crowd" age group.

Me,...i'm only 57 and have been retired for 4 years now. Somehow i doubt you could do the same,......should you be so unlucky to reach the ripe old age of 54. 

So buy the latest and greatest gear, the WAY overpriced CF sold to dumb and dummer for $10K and more at huge markups and without the life expectancy of a good used Ti frame at bargain prices,.....and you'll never retire early and enjoy your later years.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> So NOW a Brooks B17 is a "good saddle" , whereas you made the comment it was crap earlier.


You reading comprehension skills are as lacking as your communication skills.

Do you understand the difference between a "saddle" and "mountain bike saddle"?

This is also a good saddle:









About as good for mountain biking as your b17.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Axe said:


> You reading comprehension skills are as lacking as your communication skills.
> 
> Do you understand the difference between a "saddle" and "mountain bike saddle"?
> 
> ...


My reading comprehension is fine,....except when i read, quote: "You reading comprehension skills are as lacking as your communication skills." LMAO

.......that's just too funny in the context of that sentence!

Especially so if your reading comprehension skill is so far above everyone else's you "might" have picked up on the fact that i use the B17 saddle on a MTB converted to a basic commuter. What didn't you understand?


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

nwbikur said:


> You'll be back, you can't help yourself. I've seen your kind before, very predictable.


Called it with 100% accuracy.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

juan_speeder said:


> Called it with 100% accuracy.


Another genius,....in my mind i was referring to not responding to the Gomer Pyle fool, but i guess i can apply that to the general run of noncontributory attack posters also.

I'm done here for now..........


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

B-17 done proper.


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> Another genius,....i was referring to not responding to the Gomer Pyle fool.


Your shtick was remotely funny for about 3 posts.

Not so much, anymore.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> you "might" have picked up on the fact that i use the B17 saddle on a MTB converted to a basic commuter. What didn't you understand?





joejeweler said:


> Funny thing is, those same things won't happen either if you don't have a pair of those fancy cycling duds under your cheeks.
> 
> That's partly true now, but it's not like i haven't ever taken to the woods. I got along fine when i was younger back in 1987 riding my RIGID Schwinn Cimarron MTB.
> 
> I still have that bike, and with all the suspension choices now offered i find it really funny you equate a "need" to wearing a chamois.


You had been blabbering endlessly about things you do not know and do not understand.

Epic meltdown.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> Another genius,....in my mind i was referring to not responding to the Gomer Pyle fool, but i guess i can apply that to the general run of noncontributory attack posters also.
> 
> I'm done here..........


What exactly have you contributed here? Other than asinine humor?


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

joejeweler said:


> So buy the latest and greatest gear, the WAY overpriced CF sold to dumb and dummer for $10K and more at huge markups and without the life expectancy of a good used Ti frame at bargain prices,.....and you'll never retire early and enjoy your later years.


And bike shorts.... don't forget bike shorts.

Joe you seem really, really angry. It doesn't sound like you're enjoying your retirement at all. Is everything ok? Is it the shoulder pain?
This can be a really cool place to hang out, but if you're going to keep on ranting and insinuating we're stupid for our choice of gear, then people are going to keep poking you to see what they can make you say next, and the more you do it the more people are going to gather around and poke.
I was having fun at first, but now I'm starting to feel like just another bully in a mob of hoodlums cornering a drunk, and it's just not fun anymore.

Chill, man.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

The Understater said:


> And bike shorts.... don't forget bike shorts.
> 
> Joe you seem really, really angry. It doesn't sound like you're enjoying your retirement at all. Is everything ok? Is it the shoulder pain?
> This can be a really cool place to hang out, but if you're going to keep on ranting and insinuating we're stupid for our choice of gear, then people are going to keep poking you to see what they can make you say next, and the more you do it the more people are going to gather around and poke.
> ...


I'm trying,.....really i am.....and this is not meant to describe you, btw.

But you know,....it doesn't take much of a google search to see that not much has changed around here since 2005. Hell of a way to greet and treat a newby "here", and continuing on in the fine tradition of this site.

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/arrogant-cocky-priks-128957.html

(in response to one poster on the linked thread above)

For what it's worth, i've done ALL of my own mainainence and bike builds from bare frames up for over 25 years. Headsets and BB installs, whatever. EVERYTHING! I'm not one who has to run to my LBS to get work done "professionally", because i know no one cares as much about my gear than i do. I doubt most of you can do the same...

Yet some of you seem to take delite in denigrating the older gear,....and the folks that run with it. Sad really,.......the old gear evolving is what got you what is available now!

From a cost verses utility standpoint, there isn't a better value, and its a blast to work on to extract the most you can.

Some of you will never know that joy.......

......and will continue to be the subject matter of the link above.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Un-Subscribed...


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

RipRoar said:


> Un-Subscribed...
> 
> View attachment 826158


Me too,...only one better. I'm unregistering from this idiocy.

You all won, congrats.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

You people are why the world sucks.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

aBicycle said:


> You people are why the world sucks.


Angry people who rant all the time about dumb **** are why the world sucks. I should know. I am living with one of them right now.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

nwbikur said:


> I did and you were the one that came out flaming away. Its all on you dude.





joejeweler said:


> Me too,...only one better. I'm unregistering from this idiocy.
> 
> You all won, congrats.


Id never roll over that easy. You should come back. Your anger amuses me


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

nwbikur said:


> I did and you were the one that came out flaming away. Its all on you dude.





NateHawk said:


> Angry people who rant all the time about dumb **** are why the world sucks. I should know. I am living with one of them right now.


Is it your mom?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

aBicycle said:


> You people are why the world sucks.


Exactly. World be so much better without people.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

How can we become not people. I wanna know!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

aBicycle said:


> How can we become not people. I wanna know!


By dying.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

There must be a better way! Invent it!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Axe said:


> By dying.


you mean - taking things that were one color, and then changing them to another by adding a colorant of some sort??
if so, I'm on board... - and we need some E.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Fuglio said:


> Is it your mom?


Not a joke, my father. Long sucky story but I own a house that won't sell over 900 miles from where I have a job. The pay is insufficient to cover the costs of that commute. Parents had a room over the garage. Working on a solution that will hopefully pan out soon.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

joejeweler said:


> Listen tard,...when you can pick up a GREAT titanium frame (Dean Colonal) for FIVE HUNDRED BUCKS,....only a fool would pass it up! I own 3 of these in different frame sizes, all built up a little different and all costing in the same price range.
> 
> So before you open your pie hole and call people a "poseur", get some facts first!
> 
> ...


Jesus Joe, i hope they ride ok because those are some pig ugly looking bikes.....
Looks like wallmart has really dropped its bundle, but as they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder, as long as you like em Joe.

cheers

carry on.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

nwbikur said:


> I did and you were the one that came out flaming away. Its all on you dude.





NateHawk said:


> Not a joke, my father. Long sucky story but I own a house that won't sell over 900 miles from where I have a job. The pay is insufficient to cover the costs of that commute. Parents had a room over the garage. Working on a solution that will hopefully pan out soon.


Burn your parents house down and make your dad sleep in your garage.

Then tell him since he's living in your house he has to follow your rules


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

This is a mountain bike forum, how come none of
those bikes have any dirt on them?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

John Kuhl said:


> This is a mountain bike forum, how come none of
> those bikes have any dirt on them?


'Cause they're grocery getters man.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

John Kuhl said:


> This is a mountain bike forum, how come none of
> those bikes have any dirt on them?





mbmb65 said:


> 'Cause they're grocery getters man.


Or "maybe" ??? it's because i take care of my sh*t and CLEAN my bikes regularly!

WOW,...what a concept! Bet THAT didn't cross your mind,....DUHHHHHHHH

The difference between my "grocery getters" and your intellect is that i can upgrade my grocery getters. 

Note: I put in an email to mods to delete my account, but as long as they haven't yet done it i felt obligated to give this poor soul a real answer.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Joe, you come on too strong mate. Always with the personal insult when someone gives you a poke. You'll get respect around here easily enough if you tone the attitude down a few notches and just chill out. 
As for your love of older components and American made Titanium frames, it's all good, man. There are a BUNCH of riders in the various forums here who love the same stuff. You could have plenty to talk about, but you won't get that if you barge into discussions accusing the rest of us of being suckers for liking new stuff. 

Again, chill.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Joe, I've been thinking. I like a guy who knows what he likes and looks after his stuff. I've been riding since 1992 and in that time I've only owned 5 bikes. I rode the last one for about 9 years. None of my bikes have ever worn top flight components, because I couldn't justify the expense. Just what I could afford and would do what I wanted it to do.
I will admit that my current bike has some pretty high-zoot stuff, including an exotic carbon wheel set, but that is because I got a killer deal on them and they are absolutely bomber stiff out on the trail. Mountain biking is my big hobby in life, so I could justify the expenditure, and I absolutely love them.
As for shorts, I rode in tighty whiteys when I first started, and the seams bunched under my sit bones and dug in horribly. My brother chucked me an old pair of spandex shorts, and told me to wear them instead of undies, and I never looked back. Now I wear 3/4 tights under dedicated baggies that I got really cheap in a clearance sale to keep my knees warm and that works for me, especially as I'm not always out riding in ideal conditions.

That's been part of my journey. How about yours?

Oh, and I'm giving you some pos rep to encourage you to stick around and contribute.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

The Understater said:


> Joe, you come on too strong mate. Always with the personal insult when someone gives you a poke. You'll get respect around here easily enough if you tone the attitude down a few notches and just chill out.
> As for your love of older components and American made Titanium frames, it's all good, man. There are a BUNCH of riders in the various forums here who love the same stuff. You could have plenty to talk about, but you won't get that if you barge into discussions accusing the rest of us of being suckers for liking new stuff.
> 
> Again, chill.


Doesn't matter anymore man,....as i suspect they'll act on my request to unregister tomorrow. You're about the only reasonable sounding poster i've had comment, and i thank you for that.

I can't help but notice NONE of the disparaging commentors dare to show their such wonderful gear,......why is that? They'd much rather dig into others like the school bully with a lynch mob mindset.

It's not a good mix for me here, i've come to realize. You have your clicks and i'm more of a share your rides and don't talk down another's just because it's not the newest tech stuff.

And i'm fed up with all the bullsh*t comments just trying to stir the pot. If that's the norm here,....it's not for me.

The next to last comment in my red chicklet "count" (a -132,...geeze) was by "Tone's", and read: "joey, nice wallmart bikes lol, and you have 3 of them, your a great advertisement for wallmart, cheers"

Nice.......... Of course they're not wallmart bikes, but i'm not going to continue to have to read this insulting crap.

We all have enough stress in our lives without getting ganged up on a forum. I ride to relieve stress, get a workout, and relax by building up and maintaining my rides. (15 or so right now)

So what if my rides are not the usual configurations,......but i can tell you all that they are ALL comfortable riding and built with care of quality componants. (for their time)

And I ride most every day,.....even in the northeast winters in up to 3" of snow on the road/sidewalk and in 5 or 10 degree weather at times. So what if i don't MTB the "real" trails as much as some of you here,....i have some health issues and i'm 57, so i ride upright as it's the ONLY way i can. Last year i rode a bit over 3500 miles, i should break that this year.

I'll tell you this,......riding fully rigid on a broken sidewalk and up long hills (2-3 miles long on some with steep grade), and on a singlespeed in a non-aero upright position,.... is probably more of a work out than most of you realize. I'm not 30 anymore.........

I stripped down my early Intense Tracer last year and used the CK heaset and wheels on another build,.....because it just seemed too easy on me riding! Maybe when i'm 60 i'll need the extra cushioning full suspension brings,......but for now i'll stick with fully rigid.

Anyway,.....i wish you well.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, it can be tough around here. Tones is actually ok He's just Australian... about as Australian as it gets in fact, and they don't call that place a ******* Wonderland for nothing. And he's a die hard rugby league fan, which is about as macho a culture as you're ever likely to encounter. I don't think he actually rides much at all. He just got the info he needed and then hung about talking enormous amounts of crap and trolling as much as he possibly can. But if you read some of his post history in the off camber forum you soon realize it's all bravado and he's a decent bloke for all that. 

I expect it's the same for a lot of us. You post something you think is gold, and don't get quite the reception you were looking for. It can rattle you a bit if you're a genuine sort of person who is the same online as in person. The trick is to never take the bait and never ever EVER go down the route of making it personal or attacking someone's intelligence. A lot of us here don't have much bike stuff to talk about, so we hang about waiting for something interesting to come along and then stir the pot a bit. Such is life. We're all just people afterall, and frequently careless of others' feelings.

Flick the mods a message telling them you've had a change of heart and then come hang out in the Off Camber forum where it's generally pretty darn friendly. Tones has got his own Ask an Australian thread where you can tell him about how he played a transvestite in the movie Priscilla, Queen if the Desert.

Edit: I just saw at the bottom of this page a list of similar topics, and top of the list was one titled "why are bike lights so expensive?" started by the same guy who started this whole rotten mess, Picard. Now there is a gutter troll if ever there was.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

nwbikur said:


> I did and you were the one that came out flaming away. Its all on you dude.





joejeweler said:


> Doesn't matter anymore man,....as i suspect they'll act on my request to unregister tomorrow. You're about the only reasonable sounding poster i've had comment, and i thank you for that.
> 
> I can't help but notice NONE of the disparaging commentors dare to show their such wonderful gear,......why is that? They'd much rather dig into others like the school bully with a lynch mob mindset.
> 
> ...


I still love you Joe.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate seeing topics reduced to verbal slug fests. We ALL have to remember that its principals before personalities and the Principal being we all love to ride. Now with that being said personalities sometimes mesh and sometimes dont. If someones being a dick to you then why stoop to their level. Man! the **** I get on a daily basis about my weight or the fact i shave my head or I walk like a duck. Whatever man its all bullshit anyhow. So dont leave Joe!


----------



## Bender the offender (Aug 1, 2013)

I just enjoyed some nice herb and a big fresh cup of java and read this entire thread. Well done I enjoyed all the world play and got a little info to boot. Don't quit Joe it's all good. I think there are lots of stand up people here, even during the bantering. Beats listening to all the tools talking at my work right now lol. My problem now is I want Lycra and a brooks mtb saddle.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

nwbikur said:


> I did and you were the one that came out flaming away. Its all on you dude.





Bender the offender said:


> I just enjoyed some nice herb and a big fresh cup of java and read this entire thread. Well done I enjoyed all the world play and got a little info to boot. Don't quit Joe it's all good. I think there are lots of stand up people here, even during the bantering. Beats listening to all the tools talking at my work right now lol. My problem now is I want Lycra and a brooks mtb saddle.


Share some herb with me and Joe. Then the three of us can do a boardwalk beach cruser ride and pitch wood in or spandex while we stare at the hotties on the beach.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Say it ain't so Joe. You could at least stay around and attempt to back up all the smack talk, as it is this just reeks of trolldom.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

joejeweler said:


> Doesn't matter anymore man,....as i suspect they'll act on my request to unregister tomorrow. You're about the only reasonable sounding poster i've had comment, and i thank you for that.
> 
> I can't help but notice NONE of the disparaging commentors dare to show their such wonderful gear,......why is that? They'd much rather dig into others like the school bully with a lynch mob mindset.
> 
> ...


Joe, just read this thread, maybe you need to reread it. You came in attacking people for there choices, calling them idiot for buying what they do, because you don't need it for your style of riding. When they returned the favor, you attacked them, often in a degrading way, next step, as with any forum, it turns into a bunch of monkey's throwing poo at the zoo. Don't be upset when you get some on you. No reason to attack people for their choices. You don't use cycling shorts? Fine. when I commute or go on a short ride, neither do I. When I am riding all day, or doing some short hard rides where I sweat my butt off, youcan bet I'll be wearing some cycling shorts!


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> I can't help but notice NONE of the disparaging commentors dare to show their such wonderful gear,......why is that?


Because it's a thread about bike shorts?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

joejeweler said:


> I can't help but notice NONE of the disparaging commentors dare to show their such wonderful gear,......why is that?


You want pics of me in lycra shorts? :skep:


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd look like THIS in Lycra lol


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I've been inspired by this thread. This time of year it typically stays at 80-100% humidity and gets to 95-105 (F) during the day around here. It's been abnormally cool and rainy this year so that's not really been the case this summer; but normally I deal with it by getting up and riding just after sunup. I normally only go out for a 10-15 (occasionally 20) mile ride on trails where those distances only take 1.5-2.5 hours, depending on which I choose. If I follow the logic on this thread, I should be able to ride in my PJs and fuzzy slippers just fine. After all, that's what I already have on, no need to change clothes right? I am very comfortable in my PJs and fuzzy slippers, so no more mountain-bike specific clothing for me!


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

joe, Enjoyed this thread/rant, realize that here you're a noob, and wish to offer some sound forum advice.
Avoid personal attacks, and learn to laugh at yourself.
Wear whatever the hell you want, ride what makes you happy, and remain curious to stay young.

Oh & yeah, watch out for -








... she's packing heat, isn't wearing a chamois, looking for a date, and has some serious bike envy. 
Best,


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> I can't help but notice NONE of the disparaging commentors dare to show their such wonderful gear,......why is that? They'd much rather dig into others like the school bully with a lynch mob mindset.
> 
> It's not a good mix for me here, i've come to realize. You have your clicks and i'm more of a share your rides and don't talk down another's just because it's not the newest tech stuff.


Not true. A lot of us have bikes older than yours. Most of my bikes are older than yours and I love them that way. It was never about your gear, it was your defensiveness and you laughing at other people's suggestions and insisting that your own experiences are the only one that is valid. We are all different and we have to learn to accept our differences. There's a thread somewhere here that has an older gent riding bikes and everybody is supportive. It's about how it's presented. I think it's great that you ride everyday.

Here is my wonderful gear. I'll take a picture of me in lycra shorts later. I'll even show you my brooks saddle. 











The Understater said:


> Edit: I just saw at the bottom of this page a list of similar topics, and top of the list was one titled "why are bike lights so expensive?" started by the same guy who started this whole rotten mess, Picard. Now there is a gutter troll if ever there was.


Yup.



kapusta said:


> You want pics of me in lycra shorts? :skep:


Yes.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> I'll take a picture of me in lycra shorts later. I'll even show you my brooks saddle.


Yes please!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wishful Tomcat said:


> Yes please!!!



















oh wait. wrong kind of saddle.

and yes, I don't trust you pervs with that. 

However, I'll go riding with you.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

WELL H-E-L-L-O GOB is that you in that bottom picture on that saddle, im just booking my plane ticket now


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Tone's said:


> WELL H-E-L-L-O GOB is that you in that bottom picture on that saddle, im just booking my plane ticket now


I'm already at the airport and waiting to board.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

joejeweler said:


> Doesn't matter anymore man,....as i suspect they'll act on my request to unregister tomorrow. You're about the only reasonable sounding poster i've had comment, and i thank you for that.
> 
> I can't help but notice NONE of the disparaging commentors dare to show their such wonderful gear,......why is that? They'd much rather dig into others like the school bully with a lynch mob mindset.
> 
> ...


Joey, hold the phone mate, nobody wants you to leave buddy.

You have to admit you have been a bit trollish in this thread, and Joe, i always troll a troll.
I was just winding you up on your bikes, they look sweet mate.
Just go back and read all your posts and see if you came off a bit argumentative, i think its clear to most that you did.

Joe, its time to give you a bit of love buddy, im sure your a top guy who knows plenty about bikes, i can see your a smart guy too, im sure we would get on like a house on fire if we met, if you ever come to Oz i'll put you up in my own bed.

Mate you need a thick skin on any internet forum, and its all about delivery buddy, if you come off like you know whats best and sound argumentative, others will see you as a bit of a troll then they will troll you back, just like i did, down here we call it takin the piss.

MODS DONT CLOSE JOES ACCOUNT, HE IS A VALUED MEMBER OF MTBR, WE NEED HIM LIKE A SAPLING NEEDS WATER.

Joe its all good mate, lets everybody forgive, forget and show some love, and move on.

Joe...........buddys ?


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

The Understater said:


> Yeah, it can be tough around here. Tones is actually ok He's just Australian... about as Australian as it gets in fact, and they don't call that place a ******* Wonderland for nothing. And he's a die hard rugby league fan, which is about as macho a culture as you're ever likely to encounter. I don't think he actually rides much at all. He just got the info he needed and then hung about talking enormous amounts of crap and trolling as much as he possibly can. But if you read some of his post history in the off camber forum you soon realize it's all bravado and he's a decent bloke for all that.
> 
> I expect it's the same for a lot of us. You post something you think is gold, and don't get quite the reception you were looking for. It can rattle you a bit if you're a genuine sort of person who is the same online as in person. The trick is to never take the bait and never ever EVER go down the route of making it personal or attacking someone's intelligence. A lot of us here don't have much bike stuff to talk about, so we hang about waiting for something interesting to come along and then stir the pot a bit. Such is life. We're all just people afterall, and frequently careless of others' feelings.
> 
> ...


OK,.....i'll hang around awhile longer. (just send an email to the mods)

Maybe there should be a disclaimer when you sign up here though, stating:

"NOTE: Some site members LOVE to rib on folks, yank their chains and bust their balls. Enter at your own risk!  "

At least then we'll have a fair idea where some folks are coming from and not take it all too seriously. (which i'm sure i did)



Gerth said:


> I hate seeing topics reduced to verbal slug fests. We ALL have to remember that its principals before personalities and the Principal being we all love to ride. Now with that being said personalities sometimes mesh and sometimes dont. If someones being a dick to you then why stoop to their level. *Man! the **** I get on a daily basis about my weight* or the fact i shave my head or I walk like a duck. Whatever man its all bullshit anyhow. So dont leave Joe!


Thanks,....but i have to say you've picked a wonderful name ("Gerth") to be known by if you wanted to avoid weight issue comments. Tells me you're "real" though, .....and that's a good thing.

I have another 10 pounds i'd like to lose myself, and i'm working on it. 2 years ago i was 205 at 5'10", and i'm down to 175 now. The last 10 are going slow i must say. Biking every day no matter what helps a lot. Can't say i'm a fan of riding it the rain or really cold and snowy days,...... but i do most days even if the rides are shorter at times. Hang in there......



Bender the offender said:


> I just enjoyed some nice herb and a big fresh cup of java and read this entire thread. Well done I enjoyed all the world play and got a little info to boot. Don't quit Joe it's all good. I think there are lots of stand up people here, even during the bantering. Beats listening to all the tools talking at my work right now lol. My problem now is I want Lycra and a brooks mtb saddle.


LOL,.....not sure about an actual Brooks mtb saddle being available. But i will sat my B17 Brooks beats the hell out of the Selle San Marco "Mountain Pro" saddle that came on my 1987 Schwinn Cimarron...., for comfort! Still have the old saddle, but for sure there were a lot of improvements made from those early days of mtb's.



Fuglio said:


> Share some herb with me and Joe. Then the three of us can do a boardwalk beach cruser ride and pitch wood in or spandex while we stare at the hotties on the beach.


LOL I can confirm that the view of the hotties looking DOWN into clevage beats the hell out of being bent over and looking UP! I'll pass on the spandex, thanks. 



Flyin_W said:


> joe, Enjoyed this thread/rant, realize that here you're a noob, and wish to offer some sound forum advice.
> Avoid personal attacks, and learn to laugh at yourself.
> Wear whatever the hell you want, ride what makes you happy, and remain curious to stay young.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips,.....and i've always ridden what i like,......no matter what anyone else thinks. You're the only one you have to please after all. (outside the bedroom 

Oh,.....and give it up for the old girl. She's riding off road because that's mostly what there was back then! She's a strong woman too. Two minutes after the picture was taken her long skirt got caught in the rear wheel and she bounced off the dirt a bit.....

.........her torn off lower section of skirt created the first mini skirt! Yowsa!!!



girlonbike said:


> Not true. A lot of us have bikes older than yours. Most of my bikes are older than yours and I love them that way. It was never about your gear, it was your defensiveness and you laughing at other people's suggestions and insisting that your own experiences are the only one that is valid. We are all different and we have to learn to accept our differences. There's a thread somewhere here that has an older gent riding bikes and everybody is supportive. It's about how it's presented. I think it's great that you ride everyday.
> 
> Here is my wonderful gear. I'll take a picture of me in lycra shorts later. I'll even show you my brooks saddle.
> View attachment 826238


Nice looking stuff you have there. That thumb shifter looks a lot like the Shimano SL-M730 mtb group. Probably not but as they're just 6 speed on the ones i have. (or using in friction mode?)

I'm going to hold you to those lycra and saddle pics! 

I also love older bikes,.....they exude of "class" generally, and the history behind them is interesting to me.

One of my favorites bikes is not a mtb, although i have mtb pedals and a psydo double/chainguard part of it....a 1977 Schwinn Paramount.

I will admit is of a few sizes too small for me. I ride a 58cm in road size and this frame is just 49cm. But it has an exceptionally long top tube (56.5 cm ctc) so it works.

But i fell in love with the chromed Nervex lugs, and made it work. Currently built up into a fixed gear upright commuter. (what else would you expect!  Even at such a small frame size for me, i get a comfortable ride from this old girl!

I only ride it ocassionally in the summer only. I don't want to have the effects of condensing moisture from going cold outside to warm inside temps rust from the inside out on this Reynolds 531 steel frame.







This is the 4th bike i've recycled an old dura ace outer chainring into a smoothed down chainguard to help keep my jeans (on cool days) out of the chainring.



1977 Schwinn Paramount on viagra, ......
........for when you have to get the bar up to go for a ride 

I fitted a nice piece of old alloy seatpost material over the quill to threadless converter, and tapered the inside to fit an o-ring against the headset for a slammed fit at the max height line.



Well. this is getting a bit long and i'm off to the physical thera"pest" to torture my right shoulder. Damn calcific rotator cuff tendonitis is a PITA i wouldn't wish on any of you here.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ glad that you reconsidered. Check the VRC forum, but be wary they don't tolerate BS, and if seeking light-hearted
abuse, or moronic replies come hang in the OC.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

THE PRODIGAL SON HAS RETURNED  Nice work Joey.

Now im calling/suggesting all members/mods to show Joe some green love in the only way we know how, lets take this man out of the red for the good of humanity, im aware organised negging is strictly forbidden, but im calling for some love to be shown here in the way of green..
I cant help out with this cause ive already negged Joe for being a troll LOL  But hopefully joe can be neutral at the end of the day....
GOD BLESS AMERICA....AND GOD BLESS JOE..(THE PRODIGAL SON)


Joe, please see my post above your last post....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Flyin_W said:


> ^ glad that you reconsidered. Check the VRC forum, but be wary they don't tolerate BS, and if seeking light-hearted
> abuse, or moronic replies come hang in the OC.


Dude.


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm gettin' all misty-eyed.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

girlonbike said:


> dude.


loll


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Dude.


Gurl.
Hey, I gave a proper heads up before sending him your way.

Now, if joe's gonna be the target of a lovefest, then I feel that this thread's OP should become a red chicklet magnet.
- just saying..


----------



## Fishbucket (Dec 4, 2012)

joejeweler said:


> I put in an email to mods to delete my account,


:lol: The only way you're leaving here is if they start building another Hoover Dam.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Tone's said:


> Joey, hold the phone mate, nobody wants you to leave buddy.
> 
> You have to admit you have been a bit trollish in this thread, and Joe, i always troll a troll.
> I was just winding you up on your bikes, they look sweet mate.
> ...


We're good,....thanks.

And i can agree that girlonbike's pics are pretty HOT!

Probably the one time i wish i was a horse,......or maybe just a saddle 

gotta run for now.............


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

The Understater said:


> Yeah, it can be tough around here. Tones is actually ok He's just Australian... about as Australian as it gets in fact, and they don't call that place a ******* Wonderland for nothing. And he's a die hard rugby league fan, which is about as macho a culture as you're ever likely to encounter. I don't think he actually rides much at all. He just got the info he needed and then hung about talking enormous amounts of crap and trolling as much as he possibly can. But if you read some of his post history in the off camber forum you soon realize it's all bravado and he's a decent bloke for all that.
> 
> I expect it's the same for a lot of us. You post something you think is gold, and don't get quite the reception you were looking for. It can rattle you a bit if you're a genuine sort of person who is the same online as in person. The trick is to never take the bait and never ever EVER go down the route of making it personal or attacking someone's intelligence. A lot of us here don't have much bike stuff to talk about, so we hang about waiting for something interesting to come along and then stir the pot a bit. Such is life. We're all just people afterall, and frequently careless of others' feelings.
> 
> ...


Excuse me Understater, what do you mean i dont ride much, i dont ride AT ALL, i havnt got on a bike since i was 5 years old, but i'll tell you, i was the best mini bmx rider in my neighbourhood, if they sponsored 5 year olds i would have had sponsorships comin out of my ass.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Flyin_W said:


> Gurl.
> Hey, I gave a proper heads up before sending him your way.
> 
> Now, if joe's gonna be the target of a lovefest, then I feel that this thread's OP should become a red chicklet magnet.
> - just saying..


Yeah, you're not the only one that thinks that.

Man. I'm going to be so sad, knocking that cute little cartoon head of yours around because I can't send the inevitable meltdown to the Sidewalk Bikes Subforum.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Settertude said:


> I'm gettin' all misty-eyed.


Me too, I thought it was just allergies.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

girlonbike said:


> Yeah, you're not the only one that thinks that.
> 
> Man. I'm going to be so sad, *knocking that cute little cartoon head of yours around* because I can't send the inevitable meltdown to the Sidewalk Bikes Subforum.


Do it. 








Put that saddle on me, ride me like a racehorse, give me your best shot... my stache & beard act like airbags. Yeehaw!
 :eekster: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Tone's said:


> THE PRODIGAL SON HAS RETURNED  Nice work Joey.
> 
> Now im calling/suggesting all members/mods to show Joe some green love in the only way we know how, lets take this man out of the red for the good of humanity, im aware organised negging is strictly forbidden, but im calling for some love to be shown here in the way of green..
> I cant help out with this cause ive already negged Joe for being a troll LOL  But hopefully joe can be neutral at the end of the day....
> ...


Sorry Tone's I already gave ol' Joey the Troll some well deserved neg.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

joejeweler said:


> I'm trying,.....really i am.....and this is not meant to describe you, btw.
> 
> But you know,....it doesn't take much of a google search to see that not much has changed around here since 2005. *Hell of a way to greet and treat a newby "here", and continuing on in the fine tradition of this site*.
> 
> ...


You are the only prick posting on this thread. Go back and take a look at post #33 and you have the first hint of your true character. Then take a look at post #47 and the ball is starting to roll. And after that its a full on assault and attack at every corner. You're obviously addicted to all the attention. Sad, very sad.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

nwbikur said:


> Sorry Tone's I already gave ol' Joey the Troll some well deserved neg.





nwbikur said:


> You are the only prick posting on this thread. Go back and take a look at post #33 and you have the first hint of your true character. Then take a look at post #47 and the ball is starting to roll. And after that its a full on assault and attack at every corner. You're obviously addicted to all the attention. Sad, very sad.


Listen Gomey, i'm not the one who added the word "priks" (sic) to the link i added to one of my posts.

It was already there as part of the direct link I COPIED AT THE BROWSER HEADING from a thread from 2005 as i recall, and i suspect it was initiated to describe folks just like you!

When it copied, that's what came up: http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/arrogant-cocky-priks-128957.html

I simply did a google search with some key words and that old thread came to the top of the list. Wasn't hard to find!

I suspect they might someday add your goofy mug to the link as the poster child for said prikliness!

The ONLY posts you ever made were nothing much of value anyway,....simply to stir the pot and offer ball busts.

And the only sad part is dealing with some miserable ba$tard like you who really needs to get out on more "dates". (even if you usually have to pay for them. 

Oh, i did go back and look at my post # 33, and it's posted below for convenience., but i see nothing so horrible in what i relayed,.....about my own situation mostly.

I think i made it pretty clear i'm mostly a shorter distance but regular commuting rider. So trail riding all day and the specific "needs" to that mode of riding i'm not familiar with.

I will say though that if the advertizers couldn't convince enough new riders they need a lot of new gear (clothing, bikes, wheel sizes,....whatever) and sell enough additional units to justify the cost, they wouldn't keep advertizing.

And i have to laugh at all the wheel size chaos currently. 26" wheel size was the defactor size for many years. Travel in some foreign countries and that's pretty much all you'll find available if you need wheels, tires or tubes. Then all the hype on 29er's came along and just when that was catching hold the 27.5/650B wheel size is catching on fast! (for the 2nd time around)

Guess i'm saying just ride what you have, experiment a little to see if you personally can benefit from a change,.....but just ride! (except for "Tone's",.....as he says he don't ride AT ALL 



joejeweler said:


> Look, ....probably 80% of the cyclists in the entire world ride a bike to get from point A to point B, in regular clothing and on flat pedals.
> 
> Unless you're actually "racing", where even minute differences can make or break you in a race, i think it's nuts to spring for such things. The advertizer's sure can drain the dough from some folks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Settertude (Jun 22, 2013)

I thought I was feeling the love for a while.
What happened.
Like my aunt used to say to me--"take a pill".


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Joe the jeweler is the energizer bunny. He can't stop.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Wishful Tomcat said:


> I'm already at the airport and waiting to board.


Man, nobody gets this exited about seeing ME in lycra :sad:


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

kapusta said:


> Man, nobody gets this exited about seeing ME in lycra :sad:


The other pic isn't even lycra,......just looking like regular jeans,......but cute none the less. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I knew it, I knew it. I always had a feeling
GOB was a hottie.


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Settertude said:


> I'm gettin' all misty-eyed.





Wishful Tomcat said:


> Me too, I thought it was just allergies.


man, I'm feeling a sudden urge to grab a pint of Haggen Das and curl up on the couch with my snuggy to watch some Lifetime. . . .


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

Personal I don't think you can put a price on comfort down there and for some extra comfort some talc works wonders.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Always willing to do my part. You're welcome, Tone's.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

scuboo said:


> Personal I don't think you can put a price on comfort down there and for some extra comfort some talc works wonders.


Talc not good for chamois. Proper chamois cream much better. I like Brave Soldier Friction Zone brand and DZ nuts high viscosity (with tea tree oil) - applied to skin, not much is needed. Lasts whole day, even in hot weather.


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

Axe said:


> Talc not good for chamois. Proper chamois cream much better. I like Brave Soldier brand and DZ nuts (with tea tree oil).


I didn't know that, thanks very much.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Axe said:


> Talc not good for chamois. Proper chamois cream much better. I like Brave Soldier Friction Zone brand and DZ nuts high viscosity (with tea tree oil) - applied to skin, not much is needed. Lasts whole day, even in hot weather.


What about KY jelly not washed off from the previous nights activities?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Tone's said:


> What about KY jelly not washed off from the previous nights activities?


Rather use oil based.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Axe said:


> Talc not good for chamois. Proper chamois cream much better. I like Brave Soldier Friction Zone brand and DZ nuts high viscosity (with tea tree oil) - applied to skin, not much is needed. Lasts whole day, even in hot weather.


Was I supposed to read that in a retarded caveman's voice? Because I totally did


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

highdelll said:


> Was I supposed to read that in a retarded caveman's voice?


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

highdelll said:


> Was I supposed to read that in a retarded caveman's voice? Because I totally did


Made me LOL, Highdelll. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Tone's said:


> What about KY jelly not washed off from the previous nights activities?


KY's fine, but the dried and crusted jizz could cause irritation.


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

Axe said:


> Talc not good for chamois. Proper chamois cream much better. I like Brave Soldier Friction Zone brand and DZ nuts high viscosity (with tea tree oil) - applied to skin, not much is needed. Lasts whole day, even in hot weather.


Yep. I tried talc for a while, but it gave me the sensation of having pop-rocks in my jocks. We've got some stuff called Chafe-ease here which works well.

Tones the KY will be fine. You've probably got some good protective callouses built up anyway. Everyone else, not so much.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Tone's is probably going to have more issues with the electrical wire and rubberized "accessories" than lube.


----------



## joejeweler (Jun 13, 2012)

Tone's said:


> What about KY jelly not washed off from the previous nights activities?


How much are you using? 

A little goes a long way, man. 

........and you said you didn't ride AT ALL! :thumbsup:



Optimus said:


> KY's fine, but the dried and crusted jizz could cause irritation.


But for some of the adventurous types who like to go down the road less traveled,
(you know who you are :nono: ),

..........there might be some additional cling-ons to consider. :eekster:

In this case, "junk in the trunk" has ramifications! :ciappa:


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

Damn, there's some funny kiss and make up sex going on in this thread. And a good reminder to not keep your junk in the trunk...


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Performance shorts am da best. Wait for a sale.


----------



## Whitewater (Nov 17, 2012)

Does no one use Bag Balm anymore?


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

AZ said:


> Niche market.


THIS. RIGHT HERE. /Thread


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Thread of the year.


----------

